# CLOMID GIRLS PART 7 ....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

HAPPY CHATTING  


 


xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

I need to get my head down and work today, as I'm off Fri, Mon and Tues yeah!  Will be back in a bit.

Kerry, Not sure about that actually, I know if you have a previous child you cant have IVF on the NHS, but if that child was through IF treatment not sure if that makes a difference.  If your pack hasnt come back weds when I'm back let me know and I'll look in my stuff for ya  

Bev, glad you're ok hun  

 everyone else.  Hope Binty is ok xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies
Just a quick   and sorry I just disappeared yesterday without saying bye bye (not that you noticed you were too busy ranting about waiting lists  )
Bev - good to see you had a good birthday!  

Talk later
sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

This is a quick   from me too! busy bee today

hope everyone's ok!!

TTFN

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Flower...that would be great hun. I'll let you know, thanks

Sarah...I disappeared too, everyone left me so I went too!  You ok?

B3ndy....How's you?

Bev....glad you had a lovely birthday hun.

Hi to everyone else.  DBB around today so will pop i when I can.

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Well I am in a much better mood today. I had a little rant at dh and it made me feel much better. But I couldnt get onto my internet at home yesterday afternoon or this morning so god only knows whats up with that. 

Flower  Lucky you staying at the palace. Are you gonna have something to eat in town? We usually go to a little resturant off John Dalton Street. Very friendly and lovely food 

Kerry  Give DBB a big   from me  

Sarah  Hiya Hunny

B3ndy  How are you this morning?

Well the London trip is all booked. 29th and 30 April. I rung dhs work yesterday and booked the time off so they dont rota him on weekend shifts. And his boss promised to keep it a secret. So it should be a total surprise. i cant wait

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bless Sal thats so sweet. Glad your feeling better.

AF not showed up properly yet, messing me about again. Not that it matters as I'm not taking Clomid anyway! But had a "show" yesterday morning then nothing since. Weird  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just noticed a post from gossips on the ask a nurse page I do hope she is Ok


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just been on ask a nurse too I really hope Gossips is ok     
Our bodies can be so cruel

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I know Sal I know that when/ if  I get another BFP I will be so scared of another m/c how do we cope with all this [email protected]!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

The worst part about my 2nd m/c was that I had got past 12 weeks. So I thought we were safe. And on the Sunday Iwent to the mamas and papas shop with my mum and dad and picked a new pram. Then the Monday morning it all started again. And by the Wednesday it was all over. That was over 12 minths ago and I still feel scared. If we ever do get a bfp I will be a nervous wreck

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh God, I'll have a look now, hope she is ok.  Sal that is so sad  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am sure gossips will be OK will send      to her! Sal - that is soooo sad hun  why is life to cruel   I am not going to buy any baby stuff until I am on my way to give birth     (when I get a BFP of course!!!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

The only thing that I can take from the whole sad experience is that it made me and dh stronger. And I changed my priorities. Now dh and dd are my world and I treasure everyday. And I dont dwell on the past as I cant change that but I can change the future.

And I have a wardrobe full of brand new maternity and baby clothes but I just havent the heart to get rid. Every now and then i have a little peek and then shut the wardrobe . Luckily it is in our guest bedroom so I dont go in there often

Oh god I am off again

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww Sal you silly billy you will need all that stuff one day soon I know you will           
Can you tell I can't be bothered to work today?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I cant be bothered with work either. I have a training course 1 til 2 so I have to stay late  So why should I do nay extra work

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

he he he we can skive together   you not feeling     about testing on Monday?  Do you reckon you will test early?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont really know how I feel about Monday  I thin after this length of time then I am not expecting much. And I stopped taking the clomid mid cycle so i only had a small dose. But hey if not more sex for me  

How about you?

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here too. Sneaking on while DBB is on the phone!

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah I can't believe you are still holding off testing, my god I would have done it by now!!

Gossips will be fine i'm sure, it sounds like exactly what I have had three times now in 11 weeks!

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Come on truth time Sarah have you tested yet

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - I've just read your post on the pram -  - I can't even begin to imagine how that felt!! sending you and Sarah lots of   and  ...and   for Monday 

I saw Gossips post too - is there any chance it could just be a show coz this wouldve been around the time she was due a period? seen lots of posts like that on here - my cousin had heavy bleeding around 9/10 weeks and they had their scan a few weeks ago and everything is ok - like you say Sarah - life can be cruel the way it works out for some and not others.

talking of which - got a bit of a   question to ask you clomid chicks - just been to loo and when wiped ( sorry if  ) but I had a brown discharge and was spotting on knickers....could this be 'left overs' from something the consultant 'disturbed' on Monday - as he also gave me a smear at the same time as the ultrasound - only thing is I haven't had any probs til now. It's only cd 23 for me so it can't be af on her way! this has got me


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...I would think thats what it is hun. I wouldn't think its anything to do with AF. Could it be impantation? When did you OV?

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy   YOu never know could it be implantation??   


Joke for you all


3 women in a cafe. 1st one says I am having a boob job

2nd says I am having my ******** bleached

3rd one says I cant imagine your husband blonde

Sorry I know it is terrible but it is the only clean one I have. And all the rest are having a go at women(courtesy of dh)

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - could be implantation hun     

I haven't tested yet girls I promise      think I might be naughty and test Saturday morning if af not arrived


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - I couldn't begin to start with some of the jokes my dad has told me lately!!

Kerry - I haven't got a   when I ov'd this month - no blood tests or scans ....I'm very  ....if it was from the smear though wouldn't I have had this before now? (maybe I'm trying to kid myself it's something it isn't - and that way I won't have to have lap in a fortnight!  

Sarah - if you tested now how early would it be? when is your af due date?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think Sarah is due Af Mondya the same as me. Can you imagine the hormones on Monday with us both testing the same day!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Its far too early to test       only 10DPO - any of you been sad enough to read my 2WW ?
B3ndy - did you have lots of BMS ?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Now you mentioned it I popped over and read it. I know exactly how oyu feel hun. Wouldnt it be lovely if we managed it together    

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sally and Sarah 

I will try and get on and see whats happening and to update you about my gynae appt tomorrow morning 

B3ndy, when did you ov?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I meant to say 2WW diary....hey flower when I got my BFP in December you were in Prague I think?  Maybe its a good omen when you are off on a 'mini break'!    
Yeh let us know how you get on tomorrow - if you have time


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  Dont work to hard this is your firday afterall

I am sooooooo bored. I just want to go home

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Back again! just been to one of the most pointless meetings ever - and been told we're having one every week at 11am on a Thurs - PLEASE - someone shoot me and shoot the person who ever invented the need for meetings!!    

Flower - don't know when ov'd,  Sarah - we managed a bit of howz yer father every other day from cd 10 til cd 19 (with a blip at start - did on cd 10 and then not again til cd 13 as we were meant to on cd12 but our plane was delayed and we were too knackered to talk let alone bonk when we got to France!  )


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds a bit like our work. We are suppose to have a "tea room" meeting every week. So you can bring anything up in an informal manner. Makes you want to puke. I went once and it was utter drivel so I wont be going again

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I bet you told them so as well, didn't you Sal?

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I might of mentioned it!!!!!!!

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I bet you did Sal 
I agree with you meetings do my head in   nothing  ever gets done just useless waffling by management


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi girls,

I had a very strange phone call this morning from a midwife at my doctors.  She wanted to know how everything was going and was I ok?  I said what do you mean?  She said, how is your pregnancy going as you didn't turn up for your appointment yesterday.  Then I said, well I am not pregnant anymore!!  She was so devasted and couldn't apologise enough!!!  I told her I had cancelled the scan and my antenatal appointment but obviusly something went wrong.

Next time I am pg, I will make sure my doctor doesn't do all the forms etc for a few weeks.  It is a good job she didn't phone last week when AF had just turned up as she may have got some abuse and tears but I am feeling quite sane today.....lol

I am on cd8, so will be starting   very soon.

Love Tracy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Tracy

The same thing happened to me. I changed hospitals half way through my first m/c and i cancelled my scan with the first one. Then on the day my scan had been booked for the hospital rang me at home asking where I was. I then informed them that I had had a d and c 4 days ago whilst I was waiting for them to decided whether or not they were gonna treat me.    I was not best pleased.
But at least now I am getting the best care

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tracy - I probably would have   you are so strong....and you Sal


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

For once I have just had a very nie conversation with my cons secretary. I had my cd21 bloods done on Monday and she said she would email me the results today. Makes a change I normally have to wait at least 8 weeks. So hopefully I will know what has been going on down there

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just checked my old emails and found that the stupid course we were going on has been cancelled until 28/03. My on the ball collegue hadnt noticed. Good in a way I dont have to go now. Bad because I went early yesterday as I was working late today. Now i will have to make my flexi up  Pants

Sal x

Oh and I have a funny feeling down there. Sort of in my back so I think af is probably on her way


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Tracy and Sal - that's just b***dy awful you had to both go through that - so unneccassary (sp?) - I would have had to   someone . 
It's not on the same scale but I can remember my horror when my initial IF NHS referral letter was sent to my parents home with a big postmark from the local hosp on it - I hadn't wanted to tell them so early about stuff - but was forced to coz of our stupid local NHS hospital using 10 year old records!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tracey...thats awful hun. Your so strong for holding it together. I'm glad she was so apologetic though.

Sal...I guess you'll be chatting  abit longer then!!

Got a tear in my right lens, its driving me mad! Haven't got my glassses with me so I can't take it out! Got my nails after work too so won't be home till 6.30, thats if I decided not to go to the gym! Damn and blast!

Off to M&S for nice food!  MMmm.....
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

ummmmmm Nice food  Tuna steaks for us tonight

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Tracy, how awful for you 

Sal, good luck with the results! 

got tummy ache again, grrr, just two paracetamols.  I'm gonna dose up on tablets in the morning of our hotel stay out as I don't want it to ruin it


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

What cd are you Flower? I wanted to ask you have yu heard anything about our payrise? Some of us are getting it in March and our back pay from Oct 04 in April. Just wondered if you had heard anything. Thats assuming you get paid by the uni and not the nhs 

I am soooo bored I just want to go home now. Only 40 mins left

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you're not clock watching are you Sal?     - I've got loads to do - and meant to be finishing in 10 mins - I don't think so somehow!

Flower - have you tried Anadin Extra - very good painkiller - I use them when I'm not in the 2ww and they work every time - paracetemol aren't always strong enough for me when it comes to af time


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Me clock watch never!!!!!   

I got some Diclafenic(sp) for my frozen shoulder but I havent taken them just in case. So in af does arrive I will be popping them and hopefully this shoulder will sort it self out. Dh wont keep rubbing it for me much longer

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Have any of you seen the link on the girl boy chat about loose women yesterday? Apparently they said some pretty harsh things about ivf. And alot of members want us to send an empty arms message today. Have a look

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got really strong PK's that I use on AF but they send me asleep so not took those! thanks B3ndy, going to boots tomorrow and stocking up    CD5/6 today.  

Sal, apparently the secretarial staff is still be argued over, the union has pulled out of contract talks or something, the managers etc are all sorted but not us    We were told though when we got transfered over to this new spine scale it would be back dated.

Sal, going to look now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what do we do?  copy and paste the empty arms link into an email and then send it to them?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think so. I have also sent them an email. I usually watch the show for about 15 mins in the afternoon but not anymore. They all need a good fecking    

Rant over

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right i will do too, cheeky buggers. which one is carol, the main one?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh the main one I think Flower.
I have just dropped a pint of milk in the kitchen and it smashed all over the carpet!  
Flower - just in case I don't get chance to log on later     have a lovely long weekend


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello clomid chicks.
Thanks for all your messages.
Yes I was a little worried this morning as I had some brown discharge but as B3ndy said it would be around the time my period was due if I wasn't pg.
Bev has also had this and now I have heard it is not too uncommon.It is very brown and not red in the slightest.Obviously worried but I have an appt tomorrow with my midwife so will inform her then. I am still waiting for my first scan date.But if I spot red I am going straight to A AND e AND ASKING THEM TO CHECK. You know I have come so far but really hope everything will be ok.
Much love to you all.
Gossips.xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Home now peeps and I got soaked  bloody weather

And I am   . A couple of years ago we took out accident insurance for our new suite. And it was a cashback policy. I claimed my cashback in October last year and have had loads of problems. I finally got an answer from them that the cheque was sent last thursday. SO as it hadnt arrived I have just rung them and the cheque has never been sent    I could kill them. I want the money to blow in London. And if I dont get it I am gonna blow them up


Sal x

SOrry Rant over

Gossips glad your feeling ok


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Gossips - glad you're feeling a bit more   hon!

Sal - sorry to sound   - but what show are you talking about? and them needing a


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - Loose women on ITV1


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

what have they done?  ...a mate of mine worked on that prog as a reasearcher in the days of Kerry Katona - she's got a few tales to tell!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have a look on the girl and boy chat board B3ndy.

Sal we hear something similar where people were having problems so when ours was up for our TV, I sent it informing them I'd taken a photocopy etc and rang them to death    cheeky beggers!

Gossips, my friend who is pregnant had the same as that, had a bleed when her AF would have been due.

Sarah, thanks hun


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Apparently yesterday on loose women the presenter Carol said that women shouldnt get ivf on the nhs and it wasnt our right to have kids. So needless to say alot of women are up in arms and have been sending thier thoughts to the show.
Have a look on the girl boy chit chat

My next step Flower is to ring them everyday until the cheque arrives. They will soon get sick of me. and I have reported them to Watchdog

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I read the Loose Women thing earlier....don't get me started! Let me know what I need to do and I'll also sed an email!

Gossips...glad your ok hun.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh - that woman just gobs off for gobbing off sake!!

Sal - you go - ring EVERY day - like you say - they'll soon sort themselves out.

I'm waiting for one of those calls from the world duty free shopping people at stansted - we bought some gin on the way to Geneva last week ( a thank you to folks for driving us to airport) anyhow the dozy bint in the shop told us to leave it at the airport with the shopping pick up desk to get on the way back - but apparantly she sold us the 'wrong kind' to do this (Geneva is tax free and so we should have taken the particular size of gin bottle out of the country with us) anyhow - I was fuming when I got thru customs on Sat to find nothing waiting for me - they refunded me but that wasn't the point - they shouldn't have   people working for them.....am now waiting for a call from management to talk apologies/compensation...meant to have called y'day - she rang today and left the wrong number to call them Back!!!!!  grrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Off to pick dd up from school.

I(f I dont get back on have a lovely eveing. And Flower enjoy your weekend hun 

Catch you all later

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal

Got that empty arms thing made me   - i'm sat here blubbing away!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oh well girls - must go - loads to do before weigh in ....all those jobs I haven't be   to do all week!! the joys of domesticity!  

flower - have a   - hope you and dh have a fab time.

Kerry - hope witchey doesn't carry on sending you   and decides to either bugger off or show up  

Sarah -   - have a good evening.

hope binty isn't too sore after everything this week

TTFN chickadees!!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks B3ndy, see you tomorrow.

Binty....hope your ok hun, and it allw ent well.

Flower....have a fabulous weekend honey.   to you both, and enjoy your show (what are you seeing?) I'll let you know on Weds if we've heard anything form St Mary's.

God I'm bored!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

girls!  Back Weds but will try and get on tomorrow and update you about gynae appt and hopefully i'll know what they are doing about the cyst   Might be later tho, gonna hit the shops with credit card after!

Kerry,  seeing the Bee Gees tribute!! we love 70's music!! Staying Alive etc  

Sal, Sarah good luck for testing  

Think thats everything, hope i've not forgotten anything


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Byeeeee  
sal/Kerry/B3ndy et al - talk tomorrow!    
am convinced af will show soon, have sore boobs and af cramps  
cooking chilli for tea tonight 
Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Stay   hun.  Talk tomorrow. Enjoy your chilli


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OH MY GOD! Dh just rang, I've been offered an interview for the Fired Earth job!!

xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Kerry, 

Well done on getting an interview, I hope it goes well.  When is the interview?

Take care

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I feel like  just lijke the weather today. I have just had an email from St Marys with my bt results from Monday and without the 150mg of clomid guess what my progesterone was? 11.4  so definately no bfp for me this month. And just to rub salt in the wounds I did my hpt this morning  and it was a bfn and now i know why. What a total waste of time and effort. And I have to wait until May to try and get some answers. I HATE MY BODY 

SOrry for having a rant but I knew this would happen but that stupid cons wouldnt listen. It really isnt my week.

So I am gonna get totally  and probably have a little  

But i promise to be a little more chipper before you all come on here for the day.

And Kerry that is fantastic news. If they have anything about them they will hire you straight away 

Chat later

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Kerry - sorry I wasn't around when you got your news yesterday when is the interview?  

Sal - just read your other post and replied there sorry to hear about your BFN and low progesterone you must be  
I am feeling very   today as we had a call from friends who got married in September last year to say they are 3 months pregnant!  I lost it last night   and ate a box of jaffa cakes and opened the wine even though I am in the 2wW   I was then awake most of the night with toothache its really bad   and I was naughty   this morning and tested and got a   I am holding on to the fact that in December when I tested this early I also got a BFN but deep down I know its not going to be my month  

Hey on the plus side its FRIDAY!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh girls, we are off to a bad start. Where's Flower when we need her! I feel like   as well, as AF still hasn't shown up, and I have loads of ovary pains! I just don't get it! What on earth is going on?

Sal...so sorry about your BT's hun. Have you tested early? Were you BT's exactly 7 DPO? Just grasping at straws for you babe. Big  

Sarah...poor you hun. Its so not fair is it. Your naughty for testing early  , but I don't blame you. Try and stay   honey.

Tracey...interview tba but should be next week. I'm so exited at the prospect of getting out of here! Plus as they are a "proper" company, Ill be more likely to get sick pay and maternity!   How's you hun?

Well, I'm soooooooo glad its Friday! DBB is out all day, and I'm off for the next 4 days! Looking forward to spending some time with DH.

Back soon  

xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning ladies,

gosh this does seem to be quite a sh*t week.  Which is such a shame after all the positive last week.  

Sally, if anyone deserves a rant it's you.  .  so go for it.

Sarah, sorry about your BFN.

This may not be the time,  but I have a friday  .  it made me smile.

2 blondes are sitting on a bench in Tennesee  gazing at the night sky.
Blonde 1 says;" which do you think is further away, Florida or the Moon?."
" Well duhhhhh", says Blonde 2, " You can't see Florida can you".


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Maybe - Thanks for the joke I needed that     and yes I should be happier   as its FRIDAY!
Kerry - I know send the     how naughty was I?  I just feel fed up today but no doubt the minute I get my coat on at 4.30pm I will feel much better!
Sal/B3ndy -


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Course you will hun, hometime always makes me  , especially today!

Maybe -    love it!

Almost finished my work! Might surf the net for a while. Need to sort loads of stuff out at home this weekend as me and my sister are meant to be car-booting sometime soon and selling all our old toys etc. Need the money!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

aghhhh Kerry both you and Flower are off next Monday and Tuesday....will miss you lots


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

And I you honey! The one thing about this job would be me not being able to come on here during the day and chat with you guys. I'd have to log on a catch up at night. that was the first thought that went thru my head when DH rang me!  

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you wouldn't think it was Friday would ya!!

Sal - sorry hon about the prog level test results - you must be gutted - what I'd press with your doc thou is doing sommit OTHER than relying on drugs to get you ov'ing again - have you considered acupuncture at all - I've read some great success stories.

Kerry -   on the job interview - I'd LOVE to work in Fired EArth - think of the staff discounts and all that interior decorating you'd get to do!!

sarah - sorry bout the bfn - BUT - and you can probably hear me from here in rainy old Essex - i'm going to send the pee   round to you young lady ....like you say - it's prob way too early - so stay  

 for flower and her gynae appt today - hope she's ok

 tracyb - how you doing hon?

well after my wierd brown spotting yesterday I had a one off bright red show last night - after waking up from a marathon 3 hour nap (even missed weigh in !! ooops!  ) so dont know what is going on - either I should be thinking   signs OR af is on her way in the next four days - who knows - and to be frank I'm fed up at playing this guessing game - in a way I'm hoping af hurries up and arrives soon so I can get the lap done and find out what's going on with my body.....................rant over!! 

can't even say I'm looking forward to weekend - am working earlies BOTH Sat AND Sun - so will be dribbling come 2pm on Sunday!!  - at least I'll have Mon and Tues off !

hope everyone's ok

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am here just very quiet. I am in the background.

I will pop on when I feel a Little brighter

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sarahstewart said:


> aghhhh Kerry both you and Flower are off next Monday and Tuesday....will miss you lots


and B3ndy too ......aghhhhhhhhh  

Sal -  - miss you when your not here.  hope you feel better soon


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy -   about the show hun! How weird.  its not AF.

Sal...  and   honey

Sarah...you'll be ok hun, just ahve to do loads of work to pass the time!

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

PS. Interview Monday @ 9.30am!!! Woo Hoo!!!  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ohhhh I am so excited for you Kerry.....any more signs of af yet?    
B3ndy - sending you positive vibes too      strange you had a 'show' last night?  any more signs?
Sal - 

My tooth killing me, just gave in and took 2 paracetemol is that OK during 2WW   I did not want to take anything but it really is bad


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - I don't know what's going on with me - that's wierd with your af too - what the   is going on - FAB news on the interview though - you'll have to go in and 'spy' and the weekend to get the layout of the place....and sift thru a recent catalogue - how cool!!

Sarah - a little bit more brown today - it was just the one of bright red last night when wiped....got pains on my left side today too - sending me  ....as for the paracetemol of course that's ok - it's one of the few things you can still take while preggers too - so don't worry hon!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...I have OV pains and have done for a few days! Still no sign of proper AF. Tried to use a dip-in-a-cup pee stick as a normal test this morning but it didn't work! So might have to go and stock upon tests later and try again tomorrow. Its bad enough that she has to show up let alone mess us about so much!

Will be scouring the website for information this afternoon! Any good interview questions you can give me girls??

xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

Kerry, Good luck for Monday    Sorry AF is messing you around, if she still hasn't appeared in a day or two, I would do another test, you never know!!


B3ndy, poor you having to work the weekend    I know what you mean about trying to work out the signs, there really is no point but it doesn't stop us doing it  

Sarah, how naughty are you??!!! You know it is too early, don't you dare do another one until at least Monday!!!  Have you have your BT results yet?

Sally, sorry your BT results were so low.  I think accupunture is a really good thing to try.  I was going to try it but was then put on clomid, so i though I would keep it in reserve in case the clomid did not work.

I am feeling so sick today and yesterday.  I was feeling sick all the time when I was on the steriods post O, but not sure why I am now.  I guess it must just be the higher dose??  I think we will be starting   tonight, so feel like it, not  

Oh well at least it is Friday and we need to get this week out of the way, so we can have some good news next week  

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls 

just a quick update, i will read through the posts in a sec and catch up, as i'm off to the hairdressers soon.

Went to my gynae appt.  Because of all the surgery ive already had he is reluctant to do another lap if it can be helped so I'm to have another scan in 3 months and see if its grown, he has given me some painkillers i can take if i have any attacks which are safe to use in the 2ww.  And, I've to go back on clomid  for 6 months.  He says that even tho Ive been on them for 12 months, i wasnt ovulating for over half of that time, and its fair to say that you can have 12 months of it when it actually works, if that makes sense.  Dh s/a was fine, phew.  my pcos test is negative but only just so could have borderline pcos and as the met is working so well i'm to continue on that!  He will see me in 6 months unless the scan shows the cyst has grown too much. xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi All,

OMG you girls can chat   think I've caught up with you all

Kerry.. sorry BFN but as AF hasn't shown properly maybe you tested too early sending you   vibes and good luck with interview on Monday
Sal.. sorry your b/t results were low hun  
Sarah.. you are so naughty   you weren't meant to test till monday I'm sending the   around to make sure you don't test before then.
tracyb.. sorry your not feeling great
B3ndy.. sorry you had a show but keeping my fingers crossed for you  
Flower.. great news on cons appt  

Well op went ok and cons removed the endo that had built up too (said it was probably due to the clomid)  .  Cons was very positive that what he did would work so hopefully me and dh will get BFP soon.  Feeling very tender in tummy area and having really bad pains in shoulder and neck (think its from the gas they pumped into me), but don't feel as bad as last time as I can nearly stand up straight  

Been told that I've got to take it easy for at least 2 weeks and have appt to see cons in 6 weeks time.  DH was really sweet last night and made me promise not to do the washing/cook/clean/lift anything/nothing apart from chat to you guys and take it easy.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've done a quick scan of the posts....

Sal  you poor thing, i don't know what to say.  were the BT definitely 7 days PO, it really does make a difference

B3ndy - I'm hoping this strange spotting means good news for you hunny  

Kerry - WELL DONE !!!!!!   for interview on monday  

Sarah - sorry to hear about your friend, you'll remember i've had the same thing recently, our friends who got married last july.  everything crossed for you this month  

Its friday girls!  off to hairdressers soon, any news on Loose Women?  i'll watch it before i go and see what they say    then coming home for quick tea, bath and the pub!!!  xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Binty, you probably already know this but the shoulder tip pain can be eased/ cured by sucking on extra strong mints!  I have had it a lot in the past with my lasers!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty! welcome back hunny!  glad it all went well, nasty endo    That will be wind you're experiencing from the air they pumped in, try peppermint tea and get plenty of fruit etc to ahem, open your bowels


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sent DH out yesterday to buy peppermint tea and been drinking it non-stop this morning butit make me really thirsty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Everyone have a look in the voting room, there is a Loose Women poll that they are putting together to send out to the various programmes, please vote!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....WOW more Clomid!! Glad appt went ok hun, and good news that PCOS isn't rife. Met must be doing you good. Lets hope that cyst doesn't get any bigger. I asked a q on the PCSO board before as I've been feeling sick for a few months on and off, and have loads of pains around ovaries and wondered if it would be a cyst. What do you think?

Binty...so glad it went well hun. Lets hope it's done what it should have and you get your BFP very soon. Glad DH is looking after you. How's his job going?

Bev..how's you honey?

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Dh doesn't start work till Monday so should be getting alot of TLC till then


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah kerry, he just frankly said "semen is good, tubes are open, ovulation is happening so lets carry on" !!!  I'm not sure if pcos cysts and endometriosis ones (endometrioma) give the same side effects, am i right in thinking that pcos gives little cysts on the ovary, whereas endo ones tend to be one or more larger ones.  anyway, my symptoms are severe pain around belly button, rumbling which is supposedly bile and then relief from vomiting.   i hope it isnt chick, has your AF kicked in yet?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower

My experience is that PCOS and Endo give similar s/e bad stomach cramps, feeling sick etc.  I had endo around ovaries as well as PCOS cysts but everyone is different.

Hope that the Clomid & met works for you hun.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh heck then kerry hope you havent got a cyst then hun, keep an eye on it, if you feel worried or something isnt right see if they will give you an uss?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just spent some dosh to cheer myself up    Boots are doing BOGOF on suncream so got 4 bottles for our hols in may, thought i might as well get them whilst on offer.  been to next and got a nice white lacy top to wear with jeans.  oh diet buddies, looks like i've gone down a dress size at last woo-hooo!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

great news about dress size - think i've gone up one after the op as so bloated can't even fit into my joggers so wearing dh's


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i remember that feeling binty!  it would be nice if someone could sit on us and blow the air out!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - Gosh more   pills, good news about the dress size you must be well chuffed.
Binty - Good to see you back - take it easy though missy - promise?  
Kerry - can you get an USS to check it out?  am worried for you know hun  
B3ndy - Where are you hun - busy bee?  
Sal - still missing you - hope you feel 'brighter' soon 
Bev -   hows baby bean doing?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

wouldn't that be great but think I would   dh if he tried


----------



## nicolet (Feb 8, 2006)

hello 

Im new to this and pretty nervous. Ive just been told that after a few test and scans etc that im going to be commenced on clomid next month. Im very confused and was wondering if anyone could giv me some info without using medical jargon!!!!. 

Thanks xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...excellent news. I'm almost back in my size 14 trousers! Woo Hoo!! I will keep an eye on pains. Before I was DX with PCOS I had a small lump just over y left ovary but my GP dismissed it as nothing! Don't know if its still there. Might go see my nice GP and get her to check it.

Binty...Aw hun, I really feel for you being bloated. My friend had a LAP in Jan and felt huge. Keep up with the mints tea hun.

Sarah...I'll keep an eye on it sweetie, don't worry bout me.

Just going to play cards

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah worth a check Kerry x

 Nicolet, welcome to FF.  you have come to a great board, the girls here are fab and we will try and help you.  I've been here since Jan last year so if i can help you just shout.  What tests are you having and are you going on clomid because you dont ovulate?  Its nothing to worry about and we have lots off good news on here, sometimes we just need a hand to get pregnant xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right girls signing off! will come back is Loose Women say anything!

have a great weekend, kerry good luck, to those testing good luck, sal big hugs.  might be back xxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower catch you later


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Could one of you pm me the link for the charter smilies i've not got it at home and have lost the pm with the link on


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

looks like I will be back on the   pills again tomorrow! af just got me


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh sarah so sorry try not to be   its just taking the baby factory alot longer to make your dreams come true


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah   I had such a good feeling about you


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Sarah, sending you huge hugs, I am so sorry.  It happend for us before so it will happen again soon.

Spoil yourself over the weekend.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...my darling, I'm so sorry. Huge  . Have a nice glass of vino tonight and treat yourself to something nice. 

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - b**ger - I'm so sorry - doesn't this make af really early though? what cd are you on?

Flower - no longer an 'honorary clomid chick' then?!! that didn't take long did it?  I hope it isn't long before your cyst sorts itself then - is it likely it will go away by itself then? don't know why i'm asking this - coz you're probably supping plenty of   and getting cootched up with dh as we speak! have a top few days off and some proper R&R  

Bev - ola - how are you and not so little bean doing at the mo? are you starting to feel less  ?

Sal -  

Kerry - good tip about the extra strong mints - I'll bear that in mind for March 22nd (tho if af turns up over weekend then it'll be earlier than that - not looking forward to it at all!!)

Binty -   hon - glad everything went ok - as for the pain sorry to hear you're in agony - looks like I'll be coming to you for some top tips in a few weeks - you're very brave drinking peppermint tea - I gag even at the smell of peppermint icecream!!!

Welcome Nicolet!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

going to log off for a bit feeling really tried and sore so am going to take some painkillers and try to get some sleep.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

take care binty - and rest up  

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Take it easy Binty.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - you ok hon?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Think   is here properly now, damn that biatch!! 

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

GOD - what an AWFUL week this has been -   Kerry!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

it sure has been a poop week hasn't it?   I will be so glad to go home and am now meeting a mate for a quick glass of wine on the way home.......   had a little cry earlier but am now feeling better  

Nicolet - welcome hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....  babe, I've just scoffed 3 Maryland cookie (the litle ones) and a Cadburys mini roll!! Bloody witch!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - yeh no wonder I have been attacking the biscuits all week!   
B3ndy - this is CD 33 and I ov'd CD 22 and af was due about CD 36....will count tomorrow as CD 1 and start the   pills again Sunday.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a quickie

Sarah  So sorry the witch got you hun. It really has been a crap week

Everyone have a wonderful weekend and lets hope we can start next week a little better than we finished this one.

Love ya all

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I've just scoffed a jaffa cake bar (found out where dh had hidden them! )

Sarah that's wierd then - unless you'd ov'd before the surge turned up on the OpK's?....am convinced witch is going to turn up any time for me - af pains today and a bit more spotting - just hope they have room to book me in for op if it arrives early - otherwise I'll have to wait another cycle and would rather not. Have a nice   tonight hon! (have a few for me - still haven't touched a drop!!  )

Kerry - good luck for Monday hon - in case I forget to wish you positive vibes before Monday - my only top tip is to go in and suss the place, go onto the company website and find out as much as you can about Fired Earth - their 'company motto' etc and just go in monday really confident and sock it to them - I'm sure you'll walk it!!

Sal - have a good one!!

must go my lovelies - got to pop round to folks before they head off for their weekend away (wish it were me - bloody work!! booooo!)

take care and have a lovely weekend girls - see ya's next week

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun. Just printing off some stuff from their website now.

Sal...  talk Wednesday hun

Sarah...biscuits are evil aren't they!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh I suppose I could have but we BMS'd enough to cover from CD 8 onwards    I have never had regular periods before clomid so is it not right to come on 3 days early? Today is 11 DPO    I am sure I ov'd at least CD 21/22 .

Right I am gonna log off in a bit have decided against going to the pub the mood I am in I will still be there at closing time   I want to go home see DH give him a hug and put my PJ's on ,  and 

Byeeeee all have a good weekend!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx

Kerry - gonna binge on biscuits this weekend and start diet again Monday


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds like a plan! Take care hun.  Will try and log on Monday after the interview.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oops sorry I have been a bit 'me me me' today - good luck for Monday


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right girls, will pop in on Monday but am of now till Weds. Have a good weekend. Good luck to those testing.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oi - sarah - what you doing up at this ungodly hour on a Sat? thought it was only poor losers like me working this weekend that would be logged on this am!!   

howz you?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - just PM'd you - I know I could not sleep   but am just about to make some pancakes for b'fast then off to buy a new flat screen TV - my af present!    
Hugs
Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies

I hope you all had a good weekend

Sarah  Did you get your TV? We were looking at one yesterday too

Kerry  Good luck hun I know I have missed you but I will be thinking about you  

B3ndy    How was your weekend? Not all work I hope

Flower  I hope your sat oin your backside relaxing missy

Well AF still hasnt shown her face but I know she is on the way. I couldnt stop drinking yesterday. A sure fire symptom. I still feel a little down but I am just gonna focus on dd's birthday party and dh's birthday weekend. Lots to do and I have to keep my mind of ttc.

Catch you all later

Love Sal x

                  These are off dd for you all


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning All

Sal - yep we got our TV!  its lovely - bless DH he is good to me  
Sorry you think af is on its way....I am still     for you though.

B3ndy - has your af shown up?

Kerry - good luck for this morning.

Be back in a bit.

XXXXX


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Girlies

Hope you all had a good weekend.


Well had probs this morning with this blasted laptop. Managed to get on internet and wrote log post and then the b****y thing crashed  

Finally managed to get it working again so should be able to chat today

Hope you all have a better week than last  

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Binty
Its quiet on here today what with B3ndy, Kerry AND Flower off work!  Perhaps B3ndy will be on later once she gets out of bed!   
I am out and about today so will pop in and out to  
How are you feeling hun?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys, I can chat while you wait for your mates.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you are one of 'our' mates you silly billy    you not working today Nikki?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nope got this week off too - trust me when I do go back I am working forever - just taking up holiday before holiday year ends.  Supposidly cleanign the house from top to bottom this week but thats only if I get off FF!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

enjoy your week off   don't do too much cleaning though.....  would miss you if you are not on here    you got a terrible shift pattern when you go back? (or shall I not talk about it? )


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

My shift pattern is something like this:

Late, early, early, late, late, early, late, early, off, late, late, early, early, early, early, off, early, late, late, off, off, night, night, night, night, night, night, night, night


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh dear not good then?  I used to do shifts when I was younger not sure I could cope with them now though......My DH does them


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

The only thing that gets to me is that I feel like I am always at work!  Still better than my last job and I am happier so its all good.

Blimey feel like I should have started cleaning - hmmmmm I'll make another cuppa coffee and stay here for a little longer me thinks!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

How you feeling about starting the next course sarah?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah - feeling ok still a bit sore dh just called from new job and told me not to over do it   and he's going to bring something yummy in for dinner  

Nikki - OMG I don't think I could ever do shifts used to have to get up everyday at 4:30 when I lived at home couldn't think of doing that now.

What time's Kerrys interview?  Hope it goes great and she gets the job then she can tell DBB where to get off  

Binty


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Binty for my early shift I get up at 5am, but a job I used to do years ago, that was a wake up time of 3am - though I loved that job so didn't mind.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I enjoy my sleep too much and dh is a night owl 

Well he has been off work for 6 months and every morning I've had to get up and he's still been asleep so think its my turn   it's all changed now as he has just started his job this morning and had to get up at 7:00 he was not best impressed as I was still in bed as no work for a couple of weeks as re-couping after op


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am going to have to force myself out of bed this week cause would stay in it till 2pm if I could.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki - feeling OK about round three!  I suppose you have to don't you?  I have decided I only want to take 6 months worth so not sure what will happen if I don't get pg in the meantime  

Binty - my DH is a night owl - I am always in bed early


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sarah I am going to take round 3 cause of the recent BFP's on here but I think DH and I are in agreement to not take it any further cause of my   on it.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope round 3 goes well for you both and the s/e are not too bad.

I'm off the   pills for a while now to see if the op work and will see cons again on 24th April to see what has happened.

Took the dressings off yesterday and stutres look ok and two of the holes have nearly healed!  Just got to wait for them to disolve.  Could you give me some advice I can have a shower but not sure if I should clean the wounds with salt water or just with soap?

Binty


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

For wound management you cannot beat soap and water hunnie.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

what is the next step for you then Nikki - if 3rd round of clomid does not work? fingers crossed it does......     

Binty - do you think they will put you back on clomid?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

No idea Sarah, think I need to relearn how to chill again and not be such an angry person thats a definate.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

don't think they'll put me back on   pills as hopefully with ov naturally but if not they will so its a wait and see


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola clomid chicks!!

not long out of my pit!!  it was BLISS!!

 with the new telly Sarah!! I hinted to dh I'm going to need lots of flowers/grapes/pressies after my lap next week - don't think he was listening tho!! 

talking of op's - glad to hear you're feeling   binty and not in too much pain - are you up and out of bed yet? was today dh's first day in his new job? (hope it goes ok for him)

Nikki - know what you mean about the cleaning fest - I'm meant to do some today - but kind of feel there's not much point as dh is installing a new bathroom for us and is creating SO much dust I can't see the point -it's never ending - he wouldn't blink twice if we were living in some dusty/dirty pit - don't think he even knows where we keep the hoover in this house!!

Ola Sal - glad you had an ok weekend - when is dd's birthday then? this is with the party entertainer isn't it?how many you got coming? is it in your house? 'batten down the hatches'  

Kerry - keeping everything crossed for you - though you'll have had your interview by now - hope it went ok

well - still no sign of af - but still spotting  ...very very dark brown (almost black) and with LOTS of af pains and lower backache but NO witch!! never had it like this before - normally after spotting for 4 days witch turns up - don't know what the   is going on this month - have posted on nurse thread for some advice as I don't know if this is typical of endo or a cyst on my ovary (but had no answers  ) so now posted on endo thread in the hope of some help. thing is I have to phone the clinic asap when witch arrives as I may have to get them to change the day of my lap op - so just wish the old baggage would hurry up and arrive now.

oh well - hope everyone's having a good morning - am sat here in pj's with This Morning on in background - easing myself 'gently' into the day!!    

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Right need to start some cleaning - will be back soon though!

b3ndy that sounds like a nightmare sweetie


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

happy cleaning nikki!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Peeps

B3ndy  DD's birthday party is on 27th April. We have 25 kids coming but no way are they coming to my house  So we have hired the Lacrosse club and a party organiser is doing the rest.

Sarah,Nikki, Binty Hope your all ok.

I am keeping a low profile. That way I cant bring you all down with my terrible mood. i promise to be back to full strength soon when I have cheered up.

Love Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy

I used to get brown spotting before AF and put it down to Endo - so you normally get cloating?  Have you done an HPT? 

Dh's first day and he called to say he feels like to "new boy"  
Sitting here in PJ's but think I'm going to have to give in a take some more painkillers soon trying not to take too many as don't want to get dependent on them.

As for flowers/pressies/grapes etc next week I'd keep on at him to get them - mine didn't get me anything don't think he understood my hints but saying that he did all the cleaning/washing/tiding and cooking since I came out so shouldn't moan too much really and he said he's going to bring something nice in for dinner tonight mmmmm.. chinese I hope


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal..  don't worry about the bad mood talk to us maybe we can cheer you up


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww Sal still feeling [email protected] don't mind you here whether   or   that's what we are here for .

B3ndy - think clomid mucked my cycle up this month too.....I started spotting on Friday 11DPO (and never spot before period its alway whooosh straight in full flow  ) then af came 'for real' Sunday morning....I wore my white pants to bed Saturday night and it worked!     
Hope you get some answers hun - sounds like endo to me although I am no expert!  

Back in a bit


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nah still not started - hung the washing out the washing machine, made a cuppa again and now sat here - well I have hung the washing next to the pc!

Sally chat hunnie  I am sure the gals here will cheer you up.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Going to log off as need to go back to bed will try to catch you all later


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

binty - what's cloating? I've had spotting before af for months now (before and during taking clomid) but never this almost black colour and never for this long - is sending me  ....hey I'd rather washing/cleaning/cooking by dh much rather than flowers and grapes!!   (he's very good at washing and cleaning my dh - but cleaning - forget it!  )

OIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII Sal - sod whether or not you're feeling low - GET ON HERE NOW - don't be a daft ape about worrying about bringing people down - as SArah and Binty say - we're here for you on the good AND bad days - a trouble shared is a trouble halved hon  

binty - if you're in pain - take the tabs hon - better that than spending all day feeling rough - is your tummy very bloated?will you have any scaring or is it key hole surgery you had? take care and rest up!! 

Nikki - all i've managed this am is to answer door to postie - looking   - gave him a fright or two!! 

Sarah - that's   about you starting to spot now - blinkin clomid and it's side effects!!! maybe I should try the white pants trick myself!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.  Cloating as in lumps during AF sorry TMI can be alot darker sort of browny red.

Still very bloated can't even wear my own clothes have been wondering around in dh's tracky bottoms    

Had keyhole but looks like I'll be left with scar by bellybutton as looks like he had to cut me 3 times prob cause of last lap scaring. 

Just taken painkillers and think I'll go back to bed and rest now catch you all later



Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah I get big clots during af too binty - quite big ones too - haven't done hpt as this is only cd 27 for me and cycles are normally 32-34 days in length so way too early yet.

oh well - best go get out of these pj's meant to be doing several rounds of 'house visits' today - ie mates with children who obviously have forgotten where I live but would LOVE to see me!! not that I'm bitter about it - but I can think of better ways to spend my day off!!

off for a shower - back in a bit

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Have a nice sleep Binty  
B3ndy - have a nice afternoon  
Sal - 
Nikki -  
am off to get my eyebrows waxed in my lunch hour - you would not believe how hairy I am!   

Bye the way anyone know Stoke on Trent?  I am off there with my neice to check out the uni on Wednesday!  Do you think Robbie Williams still lives there?  I had a dream that we had twin girls together but had to have ICSI as he had low motility sperm I am   I am!  B3ndy was dreaming about you too last night but can't remember what happened....I usually get my robbie dreams when I start taking my clomid


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am still here just quiet. Oh and just polished off a curly wurley  

Made an appointment for eyebrow waxing and to get my eyes tested and have some new designer glasses. Thought it would cheer me up. I hope I snap out of this soon. With my shopping spree last week it is costing me a fortune

Sal x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls sorry havent been on for a while am soo so busy at work etc, will come back leater and catch up, hope i have missed lots of bfps!!  binty how was the op are you ok? speak soon,   twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Sal - new glasses will be nice    I got new 'versace' ones last year....I think if you wear them all the time you can treat yourself....I do wear contacts when going out but most if the time I wear glasses to work - I am as blind as a bat!

Twiggy - Hiya hun - don't think we have had any BFP's since you have been away  

Nikki - you cleaning


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah sort of - keep doing 1 job having a break and then another - bleach the kicthen work surfaces, bleached the fridge, now starting on the floor.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Home now and it is absolutely freezing cold

Sarah  I wear my goggles all the time and so does dd. I coul;dnt use contacts I just couldnt get my arms in the right position to get them in. Nearly ended up my nose

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

offski now girls - joy!!

see ya's tomorrow

(Sarah - you need to stop dreaming about me hon - your dh will start thinking things!!)  

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

He he @ contact lenses Sal - I remember the first time I used them i couldn't get them out and I asked DH (he was DB then!  ) to call an ambulance!!!  Is it snowing with you yet?  They forecast snow for Manchester on BBC this morning.

Nikki - well done with the cleaning


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was snowqing this morning but it hasnt stuck and we got quite alot yesterday. We are forecast more so with a little luck it should be white when dd gets up in the morning. 

I am off to get her now. Then we are going to her friends 5th birthday party.(she has a busier social life than me)

SO I will catch youi all tomorrow.

Have a great evening and keep warm

Love Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

If I'd started cleaning full throttle and not stopped I would have done the whole house by now but only really done a 3rd if that!  If it wasn't FF it was something on MTV that caught my eye


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you deserve a rest hun   enjoy your week off!  Like the new pic  
I am off home in a bit .

Byeeeeeeeee


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning,

i have loads on today again and have my op tomorrow, am really nervous   so i will def be on lots on thursday to catch up as will be in bed all day. Will try and get on again this afternoon.

Hope you are all well sorry not had any bfps, good luck to everyone still to test.

sarah is it a full moon today?

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Luvvies



Kerry How did the interview go   

Sarah  Is it egg night tonight??

B3ndy  Still awake??

Well still no af and i think that is making me feel more      than usual. i just wish that the witch would show her face. I think maybe coming off the clomid has cocked up my cycle. But hey why should anything be straight forward.


Binty,Twiggy  

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies  
Twigs/Sal - Yep its full moon tonight!  Will post the spell later when I get a minute am a busy bee today  
Twiggy - good luck for tomorrow hun - will be thinking of you  
Back later


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Where are we all??

Kerry!!!!

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - Kerry is off work today hun.  Any sign of af?    
its quiet on here today isn't it?  

B3ndy - get out of bed you lazy thing!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

No AF yet but I feel pants  Just been trying to find an nhs accupuncturist. My gp said he would refer me if I could find one. I suppose the money is better in my pocket

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Blimey quiet in here today


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Nikki - I am here   how you doing?
Sal - I am feeling   today don't know why just keep


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah not bad, feel grimey and grrrrrrrr with af arriving - happy its arrived at last but feel poo!

Sorry you are upset sweetie - can I do anything?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I suppose its good af has finally arrived so you can get started on the   pills - no there is nothing you can do to help just feel   had a [email protected] morning and just walked to tesco to pick up a sandwich and just had to try really hard not to cry   what an idiot  
what you up to today?

Sal - I was naughty and bought a snickers   feck it I need chocolate


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwwww Sarah I am sorry you feel so down  hey if it helps the thought of walking into Tesco's make me want to cry - I hate supermarkets - stress zones!

Should be cleaning more but feel so poo with af spending day on her.  I have actually decided to do something I did many years ago and have put the wheels in motion with it so busy next few days ahead for me - its a positive thing so its all good. Don't know how DH is going to feel about it cause I've emailed him to let him know but no reply yet !


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

what is it? or can't you say?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I use to do a lot and I mean a lot of animal campaigning against cruelty and doing it again


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thats good   are you thinking it will help stop thinking about TTC too?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes that will be an added bonus - still thinking about something else though to help me refocus too!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

suprised you get the time with your shifts     right I am off to do some work   catch you later.
XXXXXX


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Chat later sweetie x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi
Its me again   just logging on to say byeeeeee I am off in a bit then I am not in work tomorrow as off to Stoke (might see Robbie Williams and never come back  )
Kerry - hope the interview went well
Flower - hope you had a great 'long' weekend
B3ndy - you lazy thing....back to early start tomorrow?
Nikki - feck the cleaning hun  
Sal -  
Twigs - good luck
and Binty rest up hun  
Hello anyone I have missed - back on the   pills now !


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

sarah thanks for luck i may try and do spell tonight i think i saved it on my computer the last time you posted it. Sorry you are back on the pills honey, i am sure it will work again soon  

mrs nikki animal campaigning sounds good, i am very against animal testing etc as well, i think they should test on all the people in the jail  instead   dont get me started. hope you are ok and this helps.

sal do you feel any better yet?

hi to everyone else, have to run, I should be back online on thursday as i will have the day in bed so plenty time to post.

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girlies 
dh gone to the match so i thought i'd have a catch up, just going to attempt to read all the messages i've missed 

had a fab weekend, really good, meals out, theatre, cinema, night in a hotel, gym/swim together, pub etc.  Really packed it in so had a great time.  back to work tomorrow though but good news is i finally get my car back yeah!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've scanned the posts and forgotten it all!  

Sarah, sorry AF got you sweetie, hope this is your month   forgot about the full moon thingy tonight!

Kerry, hope the interview went well  

Binty - hope you are feeling better, a good wash in the shower/bath wont do your wound any harm hun

B3ndy - the dark blood etc sounds   is it worth you testing?

Sal - no af?  

Twiggy - sorry hun, bit   today, what op are you having, I've probably missed you, so whatever it is good luck and I hope you are soon back to health and with us    

Nikki - have you done your cleaning yet?   good for you with the animal cruelty thing, if its one think i HATE it cruelty to animals, and the people that do it    

Just off onto the catalogue site now, i need a couple of tops for the gym then gonna watch all the soaps and celeb fit club seen as dh is out      Went to see Lucky Number Slevin last night, anyone seen it?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys, yeah wish I could tell you the stuff I have seen, been involved with, etc regarding campaigning against the cruelty but this isn't the right forum for it, lets just say we managed to close a few nasty places down many years ago  

Happy to take the step back in doing it and my old comrades   are very pleased to have me back on the front line again.

Flower cleaning took a back seat to af yuckiness and stayed in my dressing gown all day


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning peeps

Flower  So nice to have you back 

Sarah  Hows you doin?

Kerry  how did the interview go?  

B3ndy  Anymore on the old AF

Nikki,Binty,Twiggy  Hiya huns

Well still no AF for me. I had a dream last night I tested and it was positive.Now I am too scared to test again. But if no AF by weekend I will test. My longest cycle ever has been 30 days and so far I am upto 31 so I will just have to wait and see. But it is really doing my head in  

Have a nice day ladies and dont work to hard. It is afterall hump day   

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Sal!  Everything crossed for you hun    

Its my BMS time at the moment but as this is a Met only month, ie no clomid, were not stressing too much, just having jiggy when we want rather than when we have to, just going with the flow this month, still gonna do the gym in the 2ww etc that type of thing, enjoy the normality for a month


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  What did you find out about progesterone levels?? I thought that with mine being so low that I had no chance of a bfp. What do you think?

And if any of you lovely ladies know anything about progesterone levels I would love to know. Before my head totally explodes

Love Sal x

Sorry for the me me me post but my head is right up my bum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tell me Sal, I'm a bit   with not being here for a few days    what did your level come back as and was it definitely 7 days post ov?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Hope your all ok? Had a lovely four days of. The interview was fantastic, my perfect job and such lovely people....BUT.....the money is awful! It would mean dropping approx a third of my current salary and we just can't afford it. I was so gutted, and I think they were too. Was really down Monday, although we had a nice day (lunch and cinema - Two for the Money, v.good). SO back in the hell hole. I have to ring Fired Earth today to say I can't take it and I really don't want to. I'm gutted. But it obviously wasn't meant to be. So back to the drawing board.

DBB around today so will pop on when I can.

Flower..glad you've had a nice break hun. Nothing thru from St Mary's yet, although DH did get his Urology appt thru on Sat.

Sal...I had a dream on Monday night that I tested and got  BFP! How bizarre. Everything crossed for you hun.

Hi everyone else will pop back later

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning girls

glad you both had a few restful days off flower and Kerry....what a bummer about the job Kerry - is there ANY way they would bump up the cash in order that you could take it? (worth a try! )
flower - sounds like you and dh had a fun weekend - the joys of wedding anniversarys!! got my fourth in June don't know what we're doing for it tho.

Sal - no witch still - are you feeling slightly   ....I know you say your prog levels were really low - BUT it could be that they tested the wrong time? it does seem wierd - no wonder you're going   - I complained to my new consultant about the fact my last test was worse than before I was taking any of these tabs - and he just said he doesn't put too much weight in the results coz it is so diff to get it right due to timings etc

Talking of af - still no sign for me and now I'm on cd 29 (and SEVENTH day of spotting - tho now slightly lighter brown - what's that all about then?!!)

just off to get some breakky sorted!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower   going off my usual 28 day cycle I had my 21 dpo done bang on day 21. It came back as 11.4. So I really dont know what is going on with my body. I am not holding ou tmuch hope put it that way

Glad you and Kerry both had a fab weekend. 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...She said she would speak to HR and see what they could. Apparently due to their take over by AGA they are reviewing salaries to bring them all in line, and the one they offered me would actually go DOWN by £100!!!!!! So it's a definite NO!! Bloody typical for me.

Sal...Stay   hun, you never know.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Kerry what a bummer, that would have been so ideal for you    Lets hope they want you that much that they can somehow up the offer  

Sal, the levels are low, but could have been too early, you might have ovulated a few days after CD14 and those few days for the progesterone can make a huge difference.  what CD are you now?  Say you ov'd later say CD16, that would give you a cycle of 30 days this month.  

B3ndy, are you gonna test?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - seeing as you're not having a normal 28 day cycle though it could be that they tested too early- and that you're having a longer cycle this month and should've been done later than cd21 - a couple of days can make such a difference.

Kerry - that really surprises me that they pay so badly - maybe they get HUGE staff discounts instead - what a bummer!!

Flower - I got dh to go get some tests at Tesco's this morning (doing special offer at mo - clearblue (normal) £8 for two tests) but am only on cd29 and my longest cycle is 34 days (though that was non clomid) last month was 32 days so I might wait til then - the spotting is driving me   . In a way I just want to have this lap and get someone to look inside properly but af is playing games with me by the looks of it (isn't that just the way!)

oh well - got to start making a first birthday cake this aft, for work colleagues little girl....a little bo beep cake - can't be faffed tho - how awful is that - might have been better not spending SIX hours on a spring clean yesterday me thinks!!   (watch out Aggie B3ndy's about!!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It is now cd31 for me so if this is right I defo had my day 21 bt to early. I think I am gonna take a leaf out of B3ndys boo and get a couple of clearblue tests. And if nothing by the end of the week I will test again.

i hate my body

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

with you there my little clomid chick


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have got a thumping head ache and i just wanna go home


Kerry  If they want the best they need to pay for it  

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sally sorry you are going through what I did - I hope your result is a +ve one sweetie


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

how much longer you got Sal? only a couple of hours isn't it?....then get yerself home with a cuppa and put those feet up...try to stay   hon!!......think of that   weekend coming up in April!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh sal, what a pain in the backside, fingers crossed you have got a longer cycle length so the prog test was too early, but you are getting that BFP      

B3ndy,   good luck


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Sal, keep you chin up hun. 

This whole TTC thing is really getting to me at the mo. My best friend was saying what a trooper I am and I felt like   cos I don't feel like a trooper I feel like a failure. Another bad week for me. AF turned nasty over the weekend, awful heavy painful period, I don't usually get those.

B3ndy...  babe.

They won't go any higher on salary. I'm stuck in this hell hole forever  

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

my last cycle was painful too Kerry - these blinkin awful tabs grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!....and as for the job - you're not there forever hon - keep looking....you got this job remember - it's just the circumstances that weren't right - your time WILL come (both bubba and job wise - you'll see!!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well said B3ndy!  Kerry  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls, having a   day today.

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hear Hear B3ndy  is right. YOu never know the next job interview will probably be the perfect one. 

Only 50 mins left and I cant wait. I feel like af is gonna arrive but then again I did wil my last pregnancies. So god only knows whats going on "down there"

I think it is snicker time 

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if in doubt, grab a snicker 

wheres sarah today?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

when you are looking at the clomid boards at all the posts, can you normally see the name of the person who has started the thread?  i can't see it but normally can i think


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

People are asking the same thing in technical support - think bossman may be trying something out.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah thank you nikki, least i know its not just me!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And I thought it was just me losing my marbles again  

Sarah  has come upto to see Stoke Uni with her niece. So she isnt about today.

Snicker was lovely 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ahh right yes, i remember reading that somewhere in the 101 pages i had to catch up with


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know what youmean Flower. You dissappear for a day or two and when you come back we have  so much it takes all day to catch up.

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I went to college in Stoke! And only live 30 mins from there now. 

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Are you in Macclesfield Kerry

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No hun, in Wilmslow at the moment, live in Holmes Chapel.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thats really wierd. I jusy typed a post and we posted at the same time Kerry and yours has booted mine out. Makes a change though it is usually yours that goes astray.

Off homeski now 

Catch you all later

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - glad you asked - I thought it was my computer!!    

Kerry - don't be blue!! life will start looking more   soon!! B3ndy says so - so it will!!

Sal - all that talk of snickers - am offski to go scoff sommit now - I've got a big headache too right now - don't think i've been drinking enuf and i don't mean the hard stuff!! (not touched a drop since Dec still!!)

Nikki - hope you've got that cleaning licked!

see you in a bit gals - I'll log on in between cake mixing

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, try not to stress, take it easy hun  

B3ndy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, i'm not an horonary clomid chick, it lasted only a month! back on the loony pills from next month for 6 months


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

b3ndy said:


> Nikki - hope you've got that cleaning licked!


What do you think   and the week started off so well


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am doing it bit by bit honest


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, how you feeling with regards to your cyst suspicion?  still getting the symptoms? xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not been too bad hun. Got OV pains this week, which I suppose is good. I will keep an eye on things. Due to see my GP soon so might check with her. The sickness has subsided so could just have been Met. Who do I need to ring at St Mary's? I lost the number again!

Sal... 

B3ndy...thanks hun. I know things will pick up just feeling rock bottom today. Hope your cake goes welll! When we have out meet up you'll have to make a huge chocolate one and we can all eat it!

Nikki...sack the cleaning, you chill out missy! He he he

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmm chocolate cake 

Kerry, ring St M switchboard - 276 1234 and ask for Dr Leibermans reproductive unit, that should do the trick.  When you get put through just say you are checking they have received your referral letter from your other consultant listing you for IVF, only they told you (even if they didnt!) that you would get some sort of acknowledgement within a couple of weeks but you havent heard.  let me know what they say hun  

Keep a log of your symptoms and see how you go with the sickness xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

got my car back!!    

so happy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmm..cake!

I'll try and ring this afternoon hun. Although DBB is around and so are all the builders! 

Had a Breakway biscuit at lunch, then grabbed another on my way back but have hidden it in my drawer to stop me eating it!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Shall I take 100mgs tonight girls? Naughty I know without asking the doctor but what harm could it do if this is the last cycle I will be doing\


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have you just had 50mg upto now hun and is this definitely your last month on them?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't know Nikki, Minxy always told us not to self-medicate. But I don't know what harm it can do. Are you havng scans or anything?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

are you ovulating on 50mg nikki, just trying to get all the info!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah just had 50mgs up till now.   Me and DH have both said its the last month on the stuff cause of how mental I get on it!

If I am honest I've been real slack on getting bloods done and I never was to have scans anyway!

I seem to be ovulating on 50mgs yes


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

If it was me, and this isnt advice to anyone, but only what I would do, I'd go for it and just be aware of any s/e that you might get.  That said, I never got an increase in s/e when I increased the dose.  at least then you know you have done everything that you wanted to do before stopping xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I agree with flower hun.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Got that familiar low backache starting where it hurts to stand up and sit down, ovulation must be on its way, i didnt expect it to as i've only had Met this month although have had quite a lot of c/m which is unusual!  Its CD12 today. don't know why I'm counting tho, supposed to be having a month off all this madness!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gonna do it - 100mgs tonight then!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - I could have been making our 'meet up' cake this aft.....never mind we will all hopefully be able to make later in the year when we're all silf like or ready to drop!! 

as for advice on self medicating Nikki - I wouldn't - but that's me personally and I a bit of a scaredy cat when it comes to stuff involving medication...what you don't want to do is put yourself at risk of OHSS - it's a pity you haven't had any bloods done to see how you've gone on 50mg...at the end of the day it's only you who can make that final decision though hon

flower - you can never TOTALLY 'get away' from it all - no matter how much we try to kid ourselves!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

GOOD LUCK!!!!  dont get over worked about any s/e you might get, it might make you think you have them when you don't    go with the flow hun.  you can do it!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So many ummms and arhhhs! I know I shouldn't up it myself but nothing else is working and getting desperate!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats true B3ndy, I'm still counting the CD days! although I havent been as keen to get BMS in, saying that we have had jiggy anyway with being off work together


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm going to try so hard this time not to let the   take over!  DH is prepared for the   to be unleashed again


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

at the  ...we've all been there hun.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

It would have been rude not to Flower!! 

Nikki - you don't know it hasn't been working for last two months - you may have been ovulating - I have ovulated each month and still not got my bfp (and that's 6 months on 50mg)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy - what day is your op hun?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fingers crossed next Wed - but it depends when witch shows her face - they want to operate around cd 7 -and as long as she arrives by Sat that's fine...any later I don't know.
Am getting paranoid I won't come on til Mon and then i'll only be on day 3 by Wed and they'll have to cancel....mind you I'm getting strong af like pains again today so who knows what's going to happen over next few days.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hun


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers chuck - just want to get it over with now.

oh well - at this rate little bo beep is not going to get any sheep!! - have a top night everyone 

see's ya all tomorrow - I'll try and log on before I go to hospital appt - but am leaving work at 11 so will depend on time!

c ya's

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bye girls!  B3ndy hope the appt goes well hun xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Af just got me good and proper.

Ah well dirty weekend here we come

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Me too honey - just before 6pm tonight - another nice painful one.....we would have been cycle buddies Sal (if we were still official clomid chicks!!  )

Oh well, blue bum and extra strong mints here I come!!  

S
xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Evening girls  

Kerry, so sorry to hear that the pay was so bad, don't give up, the right job is out there waiting for you  

Sal, Good luck when you test later in the week   

Nikki, I ovulated on 50mg but my consultant still suggessted increasing to 100mg as it should increase your chances.  She left the decision up to me and I thought why not!!  Good luck   

Hi to everyone else.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry about that, once I had posted, loads more posts appeared!!

Sorry Sally and B3ndy, I can't believe AF has got you both today


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Tracy I was starting to doubt again about 50 or 100 but your message has made my mind up 100% - off to pop 100mgs now


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck Nikki   

I was the same as you, I really couldn't decide until the last minute!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal & B3ndy .. sorry AF got you huns
Kerry.. shame about the salary for the job but keeping fingers crossed that you'll find another one soon
Mrs Nikki.. my s/e reduced when I took 100mg but then again I didn't ov so maybe they didn't work 

Sorry not been on but feeling really sore and having bad neck & shoulder pains think its the gas working is was out.

Hope you all have a good day tomorrow. 

Binty


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well have them in front of me - just waiting for my tea to cool down


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thats it - 100mg taken!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck hun try not to think too much about the s/e and take it as it comes.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Going to try to stay a calm and rational human being


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

go girl


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Not promising anything mind


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Feeling a little better now af has arrived. I think now that the glimmer of hope has vanished i can move on. Sounds daft but af arriving really has lifted my mood. And we are going out tomorrow night to get absolutely wasted  Oh and for an eat as much as you can curry yummmmmmmmy

I will catch you all shortly. I really must get dd dressed for school

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal & B3ndy sorry AF got you  but Sal you sound brighter today and B3ndy at least you can have your lap no and find out exactly whats going on!

Nikki, don't think about the fact you have upped your dose, you can do it!  good luck  

 everyone else!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Girls
Quick hello - I am knackered after my trip yesterday - will tell all later!  I am off to an emergency appointment at the dentist and think I will need a tooth out   so be back after that  
Sal - sorry the witch got you....B3ndy did it get you too?  I have tried to scan the posts from yesterday! 
Flower - good to have you back
Kerry - you too.How was your interview?
Binty  
Nikki - Oohhh 100mg -   Good luck hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Sal& B3ndy...sorry she got you both honey's, but sounds like this one was what you both needed to feel better and, B3ndy, get some answers. Lots of   to you both.

Flower...you ok honey?

Nikki...good luck on 100mg hun. Lots of   thoughts to you.

Binty..hope your feeling a little better hun.

Tracey...you ok hun?

Sarah...poor you and your tooth hun. Hope you get it sorted.

Hope everyone else is ok. Its been quiet on here really. 

Well DBB out most of today I hope. Got lots of mini projects today, none of them work related! Lots of ebay stuff to do! He he he!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Have any of you got snow?? It has just started here and is quite heavy. 

Hope your all ok. Loads of work to do but I will be about later.

Love ya all

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sarah hope the dentist trip wasn't too painful.

Thanks everyone for your well wishes on 100mgs - after I took them last night I was quite scared but mentally calmed myself down!  Anyways, woke today feeling still very grotty with af so thats taken my mind off things anyway.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal its snowing here too! I don't want it to!

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I want snow - send it to me.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI all

I take my first clomid tonight after coming off it last year because it made me like the devil woman and my partner couldnt cope with me.
Anyways i got told yesterday to take it at night so thats what im gonna do. I also take metformin, fingers crosed i wont need to take them that long........... the same goes for eveybody.

GOOD LUCK XXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome back to clomid chat BBM!  

Sarah, poor you, hope the dentist is ok  

B3ndy has her appt now i think hope she is ok  

Sal/Kerry - any idea what day the jobs are in the Manchester Evening News?  The secretarial ones used to be tuesday, has it moved to thursday i heard?  I'm starting to thick [email protected] staying for the maternity leave, my boss is getting worse by the day.  Some loyalty for working for him for 12 years.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....Tuesday and Thursday hun. What is it he's doing?? We should get him and DBB together! Is there any way you could transfer internally? Shame to waste you benefits.

Just been sorting finances out, applying for new Credit Card to trnasfer balances too! Told I had non-work projects!! He he he!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hon, yeah get your card balances moved to a 0% - me and dh rely on them  

he just seems to have since about november got it in for me, i didnt give him a message straight away (wasnt told it was urgent) and i got told off! since then he is blaming me for all sorts of [email protected] that is nothing to do with me and generally being a pain in the    Its as though you do one thing wrong and suddenly you are incompetent!          He did say that I'm not as super efficient as i used to be, but that was probably in the day when i lived with parents, had no morgage, no marriage, no home and no infertility!  suddenly work isnt a priority anymore!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

God he sounds like my nightmare boss too! Pretty much what she said to me about when I had my salary review! What a knob! Well have a look and see whats around, or could you talk to HR and see if there is anything else going where you are?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its a bit different for me, awkward i guess.  I'm a medical secretary and i work at a hospital, but i'm employed by manchester uni so my contract is with them.  i'd want another med sec job but if i move hospital or even within it, I'll be transferred to an NHS contract.  The Uni jobs are at the uni but aren't what I do. its difficult


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  Look on the uni website and see if there are any at St MArys or Pendlebury childrens hosp. i am sure someone as clever as you will find something

Good Luck 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

!! What a pain for you! Is it worth sticking it out for a bit or do you just want to go? I know how you feel hun. And I'm gutted this Fired Earth thing didn't work out. But wasn't meant to be I guess. Like Sla says have  alook and see whats there.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i'll have a nosey round.  I have had enough but it will be a big thing for me after working for him for 12 years to move, its all i've ever known.  I've got 6 months of clomid left and then thats it until IVF gynae said, by then we will have about 2 years left to wait so that would probably the ideal time to move.  the girls in work say i should do whats right for me and dh etc, and not leave just to escape him, i know what they mean.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hi ladies
just popping by to say tooth sorted had a filling   am well busy today and its going to manic here for me over the next month - my busy time   I am sure I will find time to pop and see you but might not be as chatty!  
Catch you later!
Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad you're sorted Sarah, dont work too hard!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower..have a think and a look around and see what DH says. LIke you said could be a good time for a change.

Sarah..glad your sorted honey. Whta did you think of Stoke?? I went to college there!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  and Kerry I am sure you will both find a job as perfect as you too are 

Sarah  Keep away from the snickers!!!!

Where is B3ndy again??

see loosing my marbles and i am not even taking the   anymore

Joke for you

Paddy's wife decides to surpirse him in the bedroom. So she buys herself some crotchless knickers and puts them on for him.
When Paddy gets in from work she calls him upstairs to see her new panties.
She says to Paddy" Why dont you go donw there and have a little feel"
Paddy replies your joking arent you have you seen what that thing has done to your knickers!!!!!


Sorry but I just had to share it

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal..have you seen those new Snickers Duo?? TWO SNICKERS IN ONE PACK!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy has her pre-op appointment today for her lap next Weds

Two snickers!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know...... 

Flower...Dh just rang to say letter from St Mary's has arrived. Just phoned and have an appt on 28th April @ 10am. Will this be our IVF appt or just for a chat? Its with Dr Feif.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Is it Dr Seif?  He's my gynae


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Must be! Sorry, DH didn't spell if for me!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Peeps
No snickers today just an egg sandwich but mouth still numb so not eaten my crusts  
Sal - 2 snickers?  Sounds FAB!
Kerry - hmmmmm Stoke was OK but uni not as good as the others she has been to see and it will be a massive culture shock moving from a sleepy village to stoke     but we will see what she decides I think its her 2nd choice at the moment. ( I was upset Robbie Williams wasn't home visiting family  )
Flower - You OK hun?
B3ndy - Hiya where are you?
Hello everyone else I will be back in the morning after weigh in!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
thanks for all your thoughts, just a quick one, had my op yesterday i am fine, was so bored though just wanted to get home but had to wait on doc to discharge me. Well doc said there was no polyp but the lining at the back of the womb was really thick so he took a tissue sample and has sent it away for tests, he then did a d and c. They are going to send test results straight to firtility dep at hosp. I called them today as i have to start the injection drugs first peiod after the op but i havent had a period for 54 days! so i am going in on tuesday to get some provera to bring it on and hopefully i will be able to get started, hopefully 

what have i missed?

kerry that great about you appointment not long now honey, good luck 

hows it going flower?

b3ndy how did your pre-op check go honey?

sarah hows are you doing? hope the loopy pills didnt cause to much bother. Aww filling you will be smiling squint then.

sal liked the joke.

hi to everyone else hope you are well. Am off to watch some telly  back to work tomorrow  speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Twiggy, nice to see you!  I'm fine thanks  

Kerry, Dr Seif is a gynae doc but doesnt do the actual IVF, what he will probably do, as he did with me is see you and then list you with Dr Lieberman (you dont get called to the IVF clinic until your name is near the top but you will get the info through).  he is really good and might have some ideas of what you can try in the meantime whilst on the list.  I'm a bit   though why your gynae has referred you onto another gynae, although he is very good with infertility, would that be why?  Try and ask to see him, remember my awful appt that I had just before Christmas where I was in tears as it was a total waste of time    I've seen Dr Seif since and he knows his stuff!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Will PM you hun.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good idea!  

I'm going in a few mins so dont worry if i dont respond till tomorrow xxxx

I've just enquired about acupuncture with someone local, not sure if to try it.  £38 for the first appt, £30 thereafter 

 everyone xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats good. Mine was £45 the first appt, then £35 each one after that! I only went to the first one, as she told me I needed to go once a week! Yeah right, I can afford that!

Twiggy...Glad your ok hun. Take it easy  

Sarah...Poor you being so busy and having a numb mouth! I hate that! Stoke is OK, but if she has the chance of going somewhere else, I would!


xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks chicks

god that is expensive, i couldnt afford that either, especially when trying to save up for ivf.

night night flower

see you all tomorrow

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Gonna log off as DBB just got back.

Have a nice night girls
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies
Its FRIDAY!  and its snowing here!  

Twigs - good to hear you are OK the provera should work OK it brought my af on within 2 weeks I think.

 everyone else not much time for personals at the moment but will try and do some later!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi sarah yeh i have had provera before. I am bleeding a bit heavier today, not sure if it is period or bleeding from op? I may give hosp a wee call this afternoon as i am not sure if you start injecting at start of cycle and i dont want to miss the boat as it could be another 2 or 3 months before my next period?

hi to everyone else am back at work so have to run, but i am off next week yipee (thats me used up all my holidays before the end of leave year (end of march)).

will get on again at lunch time speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

everyone

busy in work this morning, back in a bit    Hope everyone is ok! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Thank Crunchie it Friday! Only done a three day week but exhausted!! DBB around today so will pop on when I can.

Hope everyone is ok?

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi girls

glad to hear you're ok Twiggy 

Sarah - bummer about the tooth

Sal - glad your'e feeliing more  

Kerry - how do you feel now you've got your date through to see your IVF consultant - that was quite quick. Am hearing you on the 3 day week thing - I'm knackered! (feel worse than if I'd done a whole week!) BTW - I think i'm up in your neck of the woods soon - got a christening at some friends in a place called Balterly Heath near Betley? 

Flower - how you doing? 

sorry I didn't get on yesterday but it was mad - left work at 11 to go to Harley St and didn't get home til gone 6.30pm last night ....was dribbling on dh on the way home on the train! 
The consultant basically went thru the pros and cons of the op next week - during which dh literally went green (remember my husbands down story during my hsg?.... he nearly did it to me again   ..honestly a 17 stone rugby player who can't even listen to a doctor talking gory details!!)
still am all sorted for it now - and just want it to be Wed. Have been signed off work til April 10th too so plenty of lie ins!! (best bit about it!)

catch up more in a bit

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy....great news about you op hun. And the lie-ins! I'm not sure what my appt is for! The guy I've been asked ot see is actually just another gynea, Flower's gynea in fact, so I'm not sure what is going on. I'm going to try and ring the IVF clinic today to see if they have received our referral letter. I don't want to waste anymore time!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've pm you Kerry, I'd just give them a ring hun, it wont hurt  

B3ndy, glad you got all the info you need, honestly don't worry you will be just fine and after Met bum you can handle the wind


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - does that mean you will start IVF sooner rather than later   sorry I have been struggling to keep up with the posts over the last couple of days  
B3ndy - good luck for the op and yipee at all those lie-ins  
Flower - you OK hun?  what CD are you?
Sal - 
 everyone else - back later! XXXx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....will try and ring later.

Sarah..no hun, just means we'll get on the list in April hopefilly.

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - I'm CD14 but this is a clomid free month so not really BMS'ing and not had much ovulation symptoms at all.  Not done it since tuesday, quite nice to do it when we want rather than because we must!  Back to the loony pills next month!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh I see   you should move to Gloucestershire, aparently there is no waiting list for NHS IVF   I did suggest to DH we should go straight to that as I am fed up with all the BMS - he was not impressed


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Stick with it hun, you'll get there.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - missed your post earlier   I forgot you were clomid free this month.....so you reckon no ovulation yet for you?
God I am so busy I could   
any of you got snow?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at the BMS Sarah - the first question dh asked the consultant yesterday was how soon after the lap we would be able to get jiggy jiggy - to which he said - well I don't think your wife will be feeling up to it very much for a bit, but it depends how active your sex life is ...I was so embarassed!!

I did manage to take a scoot at the referral letter he sent onto my GP (while I was having some pre-op tests done at the hospital)...I now know I'm a pleasant 34 year old journalist   and my cyst is 2.5cm on my right ovary and my left ovary looks like it could be polycystic....  (which he never said to me last time or during this consult) I find out more and more about my body each time I go!!

no snow here yet - but blinkin cold!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry not about much but really busy today and I finish at 1230

So dont work too hard ladies
And in case I miss you all have a smashing weekend

Love Sal x

Ps  Eat as much as you can curry and lots of vino for me tonight  

Hangover here I come


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well the   and   have kicked in well and truely    Damn evil stuff.

No snow here but freezing too!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Nikki  If it is any consolation I havent even taken the   pills this month(but was very tempted as have 60 left) and I am still     . Maybe it is just me who is a nut case 

Dont stress hun it will be worth it in the end.

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just caught up on all the pots I have missed

B3ndy thats great news at least you are getting somewhere.

Kerry  I am with Flower. I know Brian Lieberman is the top dog with ivf and I think Sief is just another Gynea. I am with Edozien who deals with gynea and recurrent miscarriage. Give them a ring. They are usually quite nice.

Sarah  Hows your gob Poor dh you thinking of taking away his little bms sessions   

Twiggy,Binty  Hiya

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sallystar said:


> Nikki If it is any consolation I havent even taken the  pills this month(but was very tempted as have 60 left) and I am still    . Maybe it is just me who is a nut case
> 
> Dont stress hun it will be worth it in the end.
> 
> Sal x


Awwwww Sal you are a wonderful woman and don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal....  bless you honey. And I agree with Nikki, your wonderful. I will ring Dr Leiberman's clinic at lunchtime.

Nikki..sorry your feeling    babe, try and battle thru. Go treat yourself to something  

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Got our neice coming over to stay for a couple of nights - sure that'll keep my mind busy cause she is a right


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw, that'll be lovely hun.

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

she is a clomid baby


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki, hang on in there hun, don't let it win!  

Sal, 

Sarah, not sure i will ov hun, i never did before clomid, i've had the signs its coming (backache, peeing etc) but no ovary stabbing, not even trying this month, not doing a 2ww etc, just going with the flow and when AF comes back on the clomid!  

B3ndy, sounds like pcos to me then?  but they'd said you didnt have this?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki.... chin up hun.

Flower..think we're going to do the same, just go with the flow. Not couting 2ww just going to see what happens.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's what I'm confused about Flower - I had an ultrasound right at the very start of this all and they ruled out pcos...could it have developed since?  It's all a bit   if you ask me.

Sal   - have a good weekend!! (and eat plenty of curry for me - mmmm LOVE curry - haven't had it in years!!)

Nikki - try not to feel  on the 100mg....like you say - it's probably a good thing your neice is coming for the weekend - take your mind off stuff.

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

b3ndy pcos can develop from pco - have you had blood tests?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I guess so B3ndy, when was your scan?

I could murder a nice guiness and black for St Paddy's day!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...Doesn't your scan tell you that you have a polycystic ovary? You might not have pcos as well. Like Nikki says, might be worth having your bloods checked.

OH, don't get me started, gasping for a lager!!

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

b3ndy I have pco and not pcos - I have a string of pearls on one side and a few cycsts on the other dx but internal scan, my bloods were normal and I have no real pcos side effects so maybe you are like me.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Going for a nice hot bubble bath to cheer myself up - be back in a while


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ah - see what you mean Nikki - you can have polycystic ovaries without having pcos then? what's the difference and what are the implications?

as for bloods - is that what the day 2 test is about? had that yesterday......as for the scans my first ultrasound last August said both ovaries were fine...it was the scan last week that the new consultant said the left ovary had polycystic look about it - how would that develop within the last six months?...could it be they didn't pick it up first time?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - can't help with any of your Q's hun - sorry  
Nikki - 
Sal - enjoy the curry and vino   think I might have a few too tonight!
Flower - lets hope af arrives so you can get back on the   pills again!
Kerry - is DBB in today?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry not been on but seem to be sleeping alot must be the painkillers     Going to treat myself this afternoon and get my nails done thats if I can make it out without falling asleep

Hope you all have a good weekend if I don't log on later

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I got to sign laungage and it was cancelled. the tutor had to go and collect her son from school. So huess what?? I get to skive!!!!!!

I should of gone back to work really as they had a really important meeting that i only got out of coz of my course. But I came home instead to tart myself up for tonight.

i forgot it was St Paddys night. I think a few guiness and black are called for.  Sod the not drinking. I have been so good for so long and it hasnt made a blind bit of difference so stuff I am gonna get ******  

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

go for it Sal!! with both my folks being Irish there'll no doubt be lots of the good stuff washing down a sack or two of spuds tonight!!    

binty - glad to hear you're ok hon!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty Hun you sleep hun if you need too........we will be here when you are more awake!
Sal - good on you get v. drunk hun  
B3ndy - he he he think all the irish in Cheltenham this week for the races - you would think you were in Dublin not Cheltenham


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Going to get something to eat and have shower maybe that will wake me up.

Played darts last night first time in approx 3 weeks   thought I would miss the board but surprised myself and won my game but had to stop playing as was making my stomach hurt.  Can't beleive how much you use your stomach muscles.

Having a few drinks sounds great but I'll probably be p***ed after one     as not been drinking for over a week


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty, glad you are ok, enjoy the pampering...hope you keep your eyes open!!

Sal, thats the spirit!!  I've just told dh that after the gym tonight we must go in the hotel bar for a pint of the black stuff    

there was a St paddy's day parade in manchester on sunday, explains why we kept bumping into irish people with flags and dressed up

do any of you go out on St George's Day?  me and dh go into our town centre during the day, the pubs are packed and people have red roses and flags etc.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - yep we do...its a friends b'day that day so its double celebration...was it you that posted about making it a bank hol?  I voted for that  
I have a st georges day spell for fertility so will post that nearer the date


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have you Sarah!  I look forward to that


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

b3ndy there are quite a few good sites out there like Verity http://www.verity-pcos.org.uk/ and PCOS assoc http://www.pcosupport.org/

Everyones symptoms are different but it is through blood testing that they can really tell whether you have full blown PCOS or just PCO.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Also b3ndy women of child bearing age develop cysts on their ovaries - most don't get to know about it cause they do not have any problems with child birth, etc, cysts are normal and everyday when you get odler.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

My Mum is really big on St Georges day. She has loads of flags and banners on her house. My 
Dad goes nuts    She is very patriotic and thinks we English get over looked. i suppose shes right. We dont have a St Georges day parade do we??

Most of my Dads mates are Irish so god help him tonight. They are bad enough on a normal friday night but now they have a proper excuse to get legless.

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sally my dad goes mental on St Georges day and put up proper sized flags up on this house and barn!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

My Mums the same. Last year the woman over the road phoned to congratulate her on her display. I could of died   

Talking of mums. I am off now to see mine. she has been knitting some really nice scarves for me and I wanna see how she is getting on. 

Have a lovely weekend ladies and i will catch you all Monday if your not around over weekend

Love Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

well booked appt for nails am going to treat myself to a funky design and see if dh notices


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

flower though you had stopped clomid althogether? i def never ovulated without it as am on day 55 now and def not preg. I do have pcos, have excess hair on chin (have to pluck them) also hairy legs have to shave everyday, think this is one of the lovely symptoms  not sure if you can develop it that quickly but is a hormone imbalance that causes it so blood tests along with a scan are used to confirm cases.

sal have a nice night

nikki hope you are feeling better honey

binty how are you now? what did they say about op?

kerry good that you got ivf appointment it is something to concentrate on honey. 

sarah have a great weekend honey

b3ndy what exactly are they going to do in op? lucky you being signed off till april i am back at work today  feeling really tired though  think i will try and leave early (have loads of flexi time)

have to run all have a great weekend if dont speak before you leave.

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we put our st georges flag out too, then again for the World Cup!!

 sal, take care  

Twiggy, nope, I went back to consultant last friday, I've got to have another 6 months of clomid then thats it, IVF for us.  I havent taken it this month so once AF comes in 2 weeks or so i'm back on it.  take care hun


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Twiggy getting better by the hour   hope you are ok


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - I agree st georges day is overlooked....infact when I worked in a college in Brum I wore my st georges day badge and was told by my boss to take it off as it was racist  I refused !  
God Twiggy I am so tired today now too.....looks like another exciting Friday night asleep in front of the TV!  
Nikki - glad you are feeling better......have you had any strange dreams this time round?
Flower - you off out tonight?
Kerry - 
B3ndy -  you gone home?
Binty - well done you hope your nails are fab!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sarah I always have strange dreams on this stuff - they started last night!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

OK I was eating a Muller rice and put it down for a second - I've turned round to see one of my cats with her head in it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm totally knackered, and think i'm getting a sore throat, great eh!  Can't wait for my bed tonight!
Sarah, meeting dh at the gym about 4.30 for an hour or two then into the bar for a guiness then off home for a curry (low fat for me!), TV and bed!   

would it have been the meet tomorrow?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki -


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Its official Elvis like Strawberry Mullerrice!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww Nikki - are you like me I can never tell bowie off cos he is soooo cute...one day I was cooking a chilli and when I came back in the kitchen he ws eating it out of the saucepan! He likes spicey food!!!    
Flower - enjoy your evening hun


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sarah no I never tell them off. I am terrible though cause if I'm eating ice cream or a lolly I'll let them lick it and I still eat it after - that is nasty I know but they are my babies.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki...I do the same with mt furbaby, MAx! Gross but he's my baby and sooooo gorgeous (although some might disagree, especially our postman who gets half mauled everyday!!)

Sarah...I'm here hon, DBB around though  

Sal...enjoy you night honey.

Flower...I've got  asore throat today too, and a cracking headache!

Twiggy...sounds like my PCOS symptoms hun. Excess hair (I tweeze too, drives me mad!) weight, lethargy, lower abdo pains , crap periods plus PCO etc etc. Wsh they could develop a miracle pill for us!

B3ndy...So you in hosp on Wednesday??

God I'm bored........roll on 5pm. Out tonight with my girls - incl. my friend who just lost her mum. Can't wait to see her, and get a few glasses of rose down her neck!

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kerry glad I am not the only one - you have a fab night night sweetie.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Back home - bliss - no more constant phone ringing, I had a banging headache - couldn't WAIT to get out.

Made me laugh at all the St George's Day festivities! specially your mum's neighbour congratulating her Sal!! we've got a right home nations thing going on in our house - dh was born in Cardiff, I'm English and the folks are both Irish...we could set up our six nations rugby team!!     ...Sarah   can't believe that about your boss in Brum - what a grump bags. I know whenever we have a phone in at work on St Georges Day all the listeners go  about people not being patriotic enough!!

Sal - have a top weekend - if I get the time to scratch my behind this weekend I'll try and log on!!  

Nikki - thanks for those links I'll have a peek at them laters......     at the Mullerice moment!

Twiggy - what a bummer being in work today - at least you've got next work off 

Kerry - the op's next Wed and i'm have the lap, a hysteroscopy, an ovarian cysectomy and poss laser treatment if they find any endo.

while I remember - got another   moment with dh yesterday....when we went to the hospital for my pre-admission checks we met the nurse practitioner and went off into a private room for our 'chat' - and while in there she asked for a urine sample, and my   dh turned round and said 'oh I'll leave the room if you want so you can do that'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I couldn't believe he thought I was going to pull my kecks down there and then and give a pee sample in the middle of the room!!      (he said it didn't occur to him that I'd go to the loo to do it!!!  )


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

b3ndy bless your dh


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy!!!  thats so funny!!!  they say the funniest things sometimes!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

He's such a charmer though - had the nurse practically swooning over him by the time we left - all the cheek he gave her!!   
Thank god he can't come into the theatre for the op next week - can't have any more 'husband's down' moments!! he's SO not going to be able to make it if we ever get as far as a labour room one day!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

your DH is hilarious!

Did you get your cake done hun?
x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - that's just what I'm finishing off now.....can't quite get the blinking hair for little bo peeps sheep right!! (don't worry - there'll be photos up in the gallery once it's done)

so am offski now girls to go and sort my icing out - have a top weekend everyone whatever you might be doing.

take care

S
XX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Take care  

x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Take care b3ndy, have a good one.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

sorry flower must have missed your post about taking clomid another 6 months, how do you feel about that? when are you due to start ivf? good luck honey.

b3ndy your dh sounds sweet mine says really funny things too, we could write a film. Good luck with op, do you have to stay in over night?

nikki glad you are feeling better honey.

kerry pcos sucks doesnt it, i have every symptom apart from am under weight instead of overweight   have to be different 

sarah my grandmas dog loves coffee (especially cappachino) and bailies so goes mad for it but so is very sweet. My rabbit is going through a teenage phase wrecking her cage all the time and ripping up all the paper but they are so cute 

ok i have to go really got to do more work before i leave. Hope you all have a fab weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

See ya twiggy have a good one too x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Twigs have a good one  
B3ndy -  
Nikki - just noticed your new cat piccie, which one is that?  Is it a boy or girl?
Right I am gonna be hanging around now until 4pm ish to chat....I am so tired I can't do any more work


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just seen my friend for the first time who told me she was pregnant, we've spoke on the phone and via text, it all seems so real.  I got hold of her and gave her a big hug and patted her belly, she is showing already.  Glad its over in a way.

Twiggy, i feel ok about it hun, after these 6 months thats it for us and its IVF but the WL is 3 years    My only concern is that i've got this cyst but they are re-scanning me in 3 months to check it hasnt grown.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

DBB has just given me WORK to do! Doesnt she know its Friday and I have FF's to talk to!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sill Moo


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Flower


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done   its hard isn't it?  
Kerry - tell DBB you are 1/2 irish and you have to go home to celebrate St Paddy's Day


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah!  good one!! 

thanks girls, i was dreading it so feel better its done now xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Flower, your very strong hun  

I'm 1/4 Irish does that count??!!  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

You are so much braver than me Flower - I have told DH I don't want to see any pregnant friends at the moment I so don't feel like it but I know hiding doesn't help.....my hairdresser is pregnant and I have been trying desperatley to find someone else but think I am gonna have to put up with her talking about her pregnancy now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i can relate to that, i went to hairdressers on friday and my hairdresser only has 6 weeks to go! I didnt even know she was pregnant.  When I went at xmas she looked a bit rounder but not enough for me to say anything and she didnt say anything.  turns out she got pregnant straight away on honeymoon, great eh!    she is leaving in a few weeks and I've booked my holiday cut with another girl when she is off


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

going now girls 

have a lovely weekend my clomid buddies you deserve it, love you lots

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

my fecking hairdresser only 10 weeks and telling everyone and holding her belly I could   her!  
Hey DH just called to say there are 3 boxes of pre-seed at home arrived in the post today!  Bring on CD 10   (today is CD 6!!!!  Best wax my bikini line me thinks     and shave my legs  

Kerry - yes definately!  

bye flower - love you too XXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

.....have a lovely weekend honey  

Sarah...blimey 3 boxes! You keeping them in business  !! I might order some actually too, think we've run out!  

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

right I am off home in a bit...... then lamb chops for dinner  and a couple of glasses of vino 
Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Bye everyone - have a good weekend and thanks for cheering me up


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

girls, have  superduper weekend  

xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya 

flower you are really brave i am still finding it hard that brothers girlfriend is preg and didnt even try, think its cause he is only 22 and they have only been going out a year doesnt help. All my family have been talking about it patting her tummy gooing over scan pic, knitting talking about baby names etc lifes not fair. 
hope your cyst clears up soon and clomid works before you need ivf, the waiting list up here is over 3 years as well but i put my name on both lists and should get it on private list in november (so got a wee while to save up). Hopefully we wont need it honey.


kerry how dare your boss ask you to do work on a friday afternoon  she sounds a witch

sarah hope you enjoyed lamb chops and vino, might put a bottle in for tonight. Have fun cd 10. My homeopathic doc told me to have sex 2 days after period then from cd 9 to 18 and stop for rest of month, may give it a go when i get injections, although may go to day 20 to make sure due to long cycles.

nikki glad you have cheered up have a good one

hi to every one else have a fab weekend

i have to go to the clinic on monday morning as am bleeding and wasnt sure if it was period or bleeding from operation so will see may have to wait another month or 2 before can start injections  will see on monday.

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies

I hope you all had a fab weekend and feel recharged and ready for the week!!!!! We went to morecambe yesterday fir fish and chips and it was lovely. A little cold but nice.

I will catch you all later

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

Sal - glad to hear you had a good weekend....I had a good one - though a bit manic
Finally finished my cake at 2am on Saturday and even when got up at 8.30am Sat morning I had some writing to finish off......boy I was tired after that one!(pics to follow soon!)

Morecambe - I lived there for six months - not much else to do there except eat fish and chips and morecambe bay shrimps - mmmmmm!! with hot toast (making my mouth water as we speak!)

S
xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning ladies, I just thought i'd bring some babydust over to you guys!  I'm sorry not to have seen any BFP's for a couple of weeks.

Keep your chin up ladies, your time(s) will come soon.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls  
i'm typing this on the new "quick reply" thingy, not sure what it means but hope this appears!  I think you can't use smileys unless you know the code, think thats it!  

How is everyone, need to get work done, droan.  Had a mixed weekend, nice night in the pub last night but saturday got all ready to go out and ended up with stomach ache and diarrhoea sat on the loo all night. great eh!  

Must say, enjoying this month of no clomid and no BMS, its ovuation time at the moment and were not bothered, just having sex when we want to.  It will all be back to normal next month tho 

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning  
Hope you all had a good weekend! I had far too much to  and am now feeling guilty as BMS starting soon   in fact think I am already getting ov pains and I am on CD 9 today   
catch you all later
Bev - good to see you hun are you fat yet?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Oh, new feature to play with! Glad everyone had a nice weekend. Flowerr..sorry you were poorly sick hun. Hope you feel better now? Was it a Met incident or something else?

Sarah...don't worry about the booze hun, won't do any harm.

Sal...how was your curry on Friday night??

Bev...hope your ok and bean is doing well.  Do you have your scan this week?

B3ndy...are you alright lovely? What time do you go in on Wednesday?
Well, good weekend for us. We seem to be getting on so well, and the ...ahem...sex is fantastic! He he he. We're doing what your doing Flower, not BMS'ing, just doing it as and when we feel like it, much nicer! Trying not to stress myself out about it. Went to the gym yesterday morning, aching today! Did a good session though. Anyway, DBB in a FOUL mood this morning. She just shouted at the builders and told them if they don't pull their socks up, they won't be going home at all!! He he he! The wrath of DBB!!!!

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry:  Nice to hear DBB giving someone else a hard time other than you, sorry to "hear" about the other job!  Yes scan on Saturday at 08.00 OMG - thats a bad day of sickness just waiting to happen.... nevermind, not complaining.  Glad to hear you are enjoying sex for a change, DH is just about climbing the walls - only another 2 weeks to wait - you would think it was 2 years, not that i'm getting any sort of pleasure out of his suffering of course!!!

Sarah:  Getting fatter by the day despite being off food.  Went to midwife last week and have lost weight, must be the first time ever without trying.  Too much drink won't hurt this early on in your cycle babe, good luck with the BMS!

I have been keeping up with you all, just staying in the background as I feel so guilty about posting on here now especially when I read about how upset you are by seeing others pregnant.  But remember i've been there too and can completely sympathise with each and everyone of you, I never forget or take for granted how lucky I am to be in this position.  

Pregnancy is also hard when you've tried so hard to get the bean there in the first place, people who fall pregnant naturally just don't understand the excitement/ nervousness/ paranoia of someone who has had to have treatment.  I had a very sharp shock last week when I realised that my work colleagues are sick of hearing about it, probably horemones blowing it out of proportion but get the distinct impression that perhaps I should try and suppress my feelings and not mention them at work....

Good luck to all of you just starting BMS and all of you already on your 2WW, Kerry keep enjoying sex.

Thinking of you all.

Bev xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Peeps

I would of posted earlier but the fire alarm went off and we all had to go and stand outside in the freezing cold. Good excuse for a skive though!!!!

Curry was great. I really pigged out and had loads to drink. Dh couldnt get over it. Sfter so long of me saying i cant have this and that I just went for it. And felt much better.

Flower  Hope your feeling a little better hun

Kerry   Any more jobs on the horizon

Sarah   How you diddling??

B3ndy   Got your new pj's ready. You dont want to be going into hospital looking less than your best

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bev... Glad your doing ok hun. I for one don't want you to leave us, and your welcome to stay as long as you want to. Good luck for Saturday too. I'm alwas on Messenger if you need to chat when your colleagues are rolling their eyes! Take no notice of them!

Sal...good on ya girl, glad you enjoyed yourself. Time to relax and see what happens hey. Going to start looking at jobs again today, if DBB stays out of my way!


xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bev, its good to have someone who can help us along with our symptom spotting on the 2ww!!   glad you are ok

 hiya Sal, curry Mmmmm 

Kerry, glad you have had a good weekend hun    I actually had to think today what CD I was!  I think I've completely missed ovulation    there's a first!

Sarah, booze probably chilled you out hun, don't worry about it


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hiya ladies hope everyone is ok - tons of pages since I last looked so excuse me for not reading them all but not got the energy too - you understand i hope.

Last tablets were last night - hooray!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yay Nikki !!!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

You ok hunnie?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm fine thanks hun, I bet you are so glad to get the last of those tablets out the way.  Best of luck for this month  xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am - never have to take them ever again - luck to you too sweetie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Must admit hun, i'm enjoying my clomid free month this month, so you have something good to look forward to.  hopefully it will be with a BFP too for you xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just found out my sisters boyfriend has been taken into hospital...food poisoning. Think he'll be ok. He should have his own bed at the bleedin' place, always there with some ailment or injury!

Nikki.....   for finihsing tabs, good luck this cycle hun.

Flower...I'm loving being Clomid free! Only mine is for good! He he he!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

only JUST been able to log on again girls - manic at work - got a bit to do before can leave at 1 - so hello and goodbye for now girls

will log on laters to catch up when get home!

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kerry - food posioning - nasty - what did he eat that caused it does he know?  How are you?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well he had a kebab on sat night, and a chicken wrap yeterday and thought it could be that. He's been admitted and is on fluids I think. Can't get thru to my sister, so she's obviously still there. I'm sure he'll be ok.

I'm fine thanks hun. Should be OV;ing this week, although like Flower I'm not counting CD's this cycle, just going with the flow. You never know   !!

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls

Glad to hear you all had good weekends hope it continues for the rest of the week.

Well finally got out the house  on Saturday bought some clothes and watched rugby in the pub but was back in bed by 9pm with pains and only just managed to get up now.

Got dr's appointment tomorrow at 4:00 going to get stronger pain killers and hopefully he will sign me off until Monday don't think I can face going into work on Thursday!

Binty


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kerry yeah he will, fluids is normal and thy probably just want to monitor him, get his fluids back up.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiyas chickadees


Sorry I didnt get back on but the fire alarm went off in work and we all had to stand outside. Except me and my colleague got so cold we disappeared for a coffee in the warm. And when we eventually got back everyone had been back inside for ages . Then had to dash home as the nice NTL man was coming to re0-connect me to the phone. Bloody BT what a rip off!!! 

Well rant over. i hope we are all ok. Just think thats flower,kerry and me all clomid free this  month. B3ndy are you still taking them? i ordered dd's birthday cake on Saturday. £40 I nearly passed out. She better eat it or else  We have been rowing like mad over the weekend. DD's jhas learnt to answer back and give cheek what a time i had with dh at work. how she lived the whole weekend i will never know   So we are going to make some cakes when she gets home. Sort of mother and daughter bonding. It cant hurt I suppose.

Enough about me how are you lot?? 

Bev  Lovely to "hear" from you. Glad everything is ok. 

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya girls - another quick hello   just phoned my cons secretary as she had not sent me any day 21 paperwork and she said 'oh did you not get a letter last week?' she then read the letter out.....ovulation OK but  DH's SA  motility well below average, carry on and finish 6 months  of clomid then she will see us again.  She feels as we got pregnant once we could do again   BUT not too much BMS it must be every other 2 days or 3 days   oops last month we did every other day around ov  

Catch you later
Hugs to you all (sorry no personals  )


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah my DH sperm was average (so not quite the same) but we were also told not to overdo the BMS and only to have it every other day.  This is what we did.... worth considering hun.  You'll get there.  Good news on the OV though.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah.. We were told only to BMS every other day as well


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry it wasnt the news you wanted sarah, but like you say its happened before and it WILL again, at least you know now what to do with the BMS'ing, give those sperm time to replenish


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah let the little buggers catch their breath!!!!

That is the same response we got. You've done it before you will do it again. It made me wanna   her. but i suppose she did have apoint 

Love Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't be arsed today, been working flat out for weeks and have just about used all my energy.  I'm exhausted today....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you put your feet up and take it easy. You are pregnant after all

SAl x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Sal, nice thought!  Can't see my boss being that thrilled at that suggestion.....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just dont tell them!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Im know ladies the first month we only did every other day and then his 2nd test was better so we went for it nearly every day (I blame Flower for setting the record and me trying to beat it   ) so back to every other day this month - I think I am getting EWCM and its only CD9 did not get that until CD 18 last cycle - had loads of ovary pain too over the weekend   so going to start BMS tomorrow DH out tonight so no chance   but usually get EWCM approx 4 days before OPK surge so should be OK.  
god what a me me me post
best get back to work - I can't see my desk!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Rest up Bev


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Take it easy Bev, listen to your body

Sarah -      that was our first month of every day and it was hard work!  and still got a BFN so wouldnt bother again


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...DH read that from start to maturity sperm take 8 weeks to be produced! My DH is seeing the Urologist in MAy to get a proper check done, as the stupid woman we saw last time thought Clomid was a waste of time for me if DH's  swimmers weren't up to scratch! Cheeky thing!  Anyway, we've done every other or every 3 days last cycle. I'm sure eerything will be fine  

Sal...  at DD, bless her! Shouldn't laugh but it is funny!

Bev..take it easy hun.

Nikki...He's had it before, when they were on holiday in BArbados, same thing then. I'm sure he'll be fine.

Binty...sorry you still feel a bit poo hun. Take care won't you.

Flower...how's your boss hun??

xx

PS. DBB away the rest of the week, YAY!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry..  great news DBB away will you be able to chat to us or has she left you loads to do?


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Sarah.

My consultant told me 3 times a week and dh SA is ok.

If I remember correctly, didn't you have BMS the night before his SA??  If so that may be why it is below average, you got a +hpt recently so I am sure you will again soon  

Please try to stay positive   ( I know how hard that can be!!!)

Take care 
Love Tracy xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh we did but he had another re-test cos I fessed up   and both were [email protected]     he takes it so hard though he seems to handle it better when its just me with the problem   crazy how men are.

well I am off in a bit - taking my neice out driving she is learning to drive


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

blimey Sarah that'll do nothing for your stress levels!  I tried to teach my sister in law, that was close to family enough....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck Sarah!

Bev...not left me much yet! But there's time!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola clomid chickadees 

at last - time to sit down and scratch my  ...you'd think I was planning a military exercise ahead of Wednesday's 'Operation Down Below' as dh likes to call it!!  ....been running around getting food in, buying bits and bobs to make life a little easier after the op (nurse suggested buying a nighty as may not want owt touching tum, gripe water - friend sugg to help get rid of gas, and extra strong mints as sugg by the lovely flower, and some comfy (if there is such a thing) sanitary stuff as sugg by the lovely Sal) so think I'm all ready now.

Bev - welcome back honey bun - little bumpette must be well and truly starting to peek through now? Isn't your next scan this week?

Binty - sorry to hear you're still in pain - how long had you been signed off for initially then? I've got just over two and a half weeks signed off...fingers crossed I won't need more than that as I can see I;ll start to get cabin fever by then.

Kerry -   at the 'nice jiggy jiggy' with you and dh and glad to hear you guys are getting on better than when I was away skiing - you gave me a fright then!!

Sarah - like Bev says - dh's sample could have been down to your night of lust (  you naughty things!) so stay   - good news about the ov though

Flower - you a busy bee today? you're clomid free this month aren't you? (like Sal says, that's me,Sal, Kerry, Binty i think, and you not on the   pills this month - but you start again next month don't you?)any more top tips for me this Wed?

Sal - £40 for a birthday cake   - if only I lived nearer - I only charge £25-£30 - I hope this one is 'caked' in gold!!! How old will dd be? 5 or 6? my friend has a five year old and says like you, that that's the age they really start to 'test' your authority!! make the most of it - before you know it she'll be bringing boyfriends home to meet you!!

Hey Nikki - you on lates this week? good luck with the 100mg this month - hope it wasn't too  

Tracy -   - how you doing this month? what cd are you on? are you feeling  

just going to go and boil the kettle for a cuppa - (and choccy biccy!!) 

S
xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy best to be prepared for these things, the mints are a god send believe me for getting rid of the trapped gas it is so uncomfortable.

One top tip from me if I can butt in, make sure you go for a wee before getting discharged, I was so out of it once that the nurse told me to walk down to the toilet which I did literally (thinking she wanted to make sure I could walk) and then got home and couldn't go, I was at home about 8 hours before I realised that I couldn't pass any water at all and i'd spent all afternoon filling myself with litre after litre of water trying to make myself.... sounds very amusing now, but was bloody agony I then spent two days in hospital with a catheta (sp) which my brother who visited me found very amusing.... ha ha isn't that what old ladies have - **** bag....

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy!  Great tip about the nightie, i got one about 2 sizes too big and was so glad because your tummy swells up something chronic, don't worry about what you look like!  Also, sorry, but bridget jones bellywarmer knickers are a must, that come above your belly button if you can help it!  The only things I can think of are have plenty of fruit in for when you get home in case you get a bit bunged up, lots of mags and dvd's to chill out too, oh and a pillow is a good idea for the journey home to put under the seatbelt so it doesnt press on your sore.  as soon as you are allowed to, don't be worried about washing your bellybutton, it won't look half as bad once all the dried stuff is washed off and its cleaned.  If i think of anything else I'll shout.  

yeah clomid free this month until next month 

Kerry, my DBB is off now all week but I am swamped with work  

Sarah, dear god, watch your stress levels sweet    

Binty, you ok?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good tip about weeing!  I had to have a wee before I left the ward.

Had a catheter in when i had my big surgery (laparotomy), great when you're out of it on morphine but horrible when you come round


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy

Was told would need 2 weeks to recoup which will be up on Weds hoping dr will sign me off until Monday at the least.

Don't forget to get in some strong paracetamol in case they don't send you home with any I found that bodyform (with the wings) were best for me but needed to find my "big knickers"   

You might want to get some cheap loose (size too big) joggers I've been living in dh's for nearly 2 weeks as I can roll the top down so they don't touch the stiches.

As Bev said make sure you go to the loo before you leave.  Are you staying in overnight?

I found that I bled slightly after the op and then nothing until 2 days later when think I had AF (full flow) which I was told was natural as hadn't had AF as cycle was 40 days.

If you've got any queries let me know in case I can help.  Hope the op goes ok and make sure you rest up afterwards no lifting/cleaning etc

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its very easy to rush back but you have had an op and must take it easy, your insides will be sore and bruised xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

They do insist on the wee before you leave, I was just too doped up to have a clue what they were talking about, blimey i'm thick  .  When she said have you been I said Yes (I had been for a walk to the toilet, just failed to go in  )

Get plenty of rest, you will heal much much quicker.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Some top tips there Flower and Bev

Bev -     at the walking down to the toilet without actually going!! though I guess it's no wonder if you were still out of it from the general an...hopefully I'll have peed at some point before I'm discharged as they're keeping me in overnight.

Flower - have got the fruit and dvd's in - mum is getting me some mags - I guess the g-strings are out of the question then!! i haven't got any big knicks - may have to do some last minute shopping tonight...good tiip about the pillow too - might bring two so i can lie down on the back seat and get taken home in style!! about washing tummybutton then - the nurse said they like to get you to shower the next morning - is it ok to wash round there that soon then?

Binty - i thought about joggers - so got a pair yesterday nice and loose and they said they'll send me home with 'voltrol' i think they said which i think is a strong painkiller? but got some anadin extra in too just in case. You said you had af soon after op - if i've just finished mine will I have another soon after then?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

voltorol is good so thats ok.  Yeah hun as soon as they say shower get washing your belly button.  They didnt put a dressing on mine - did they to you Bev and Binty?  Just get some cheap knickers and then you can chuck them away.  get them in a bigger size, trust us! xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bev thats SO funny about the toilet visit!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you didn't have a dressing flower? was that after your lap or your laparotomy? that would   me out if there were no dressings on the stitches.
I'll make sure the knicks are nice and big then - a good thing dh and I won't be able to get jiggy for a bit - I'm gonna look a right sight!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. Don't think so.  I hadn't had one so think the op bought it on!
Flower.. had waterproof dressings so could shower in the morning after op and was told to take them off 4 days after and leave open shower as normal but only dab dry where the cuts were.

My sister suggested taking some herbal stuff to help the healing:

Arnica 6c for the bruising and Hypercal cream for the scaring (only use it once you can take the dressings off)

I found that both of these have helped


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

nope i didnt for the lap but did for the 'otomy as i had a huge incision right across my bikini line but that was major surgery.  with the lap it was just all covered in dried blood and iodine stuff which all washed off nicely the next day to stitches.  they said to me the best thing was to get the air to it.  the incision is so small, its hard to believe they can do so much through such a small hole

yep, no room for embaressment in the knicker front hun! go for comfort!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

btw - when you say big knicks - are you talking ones that come above the tummy button - or is it best to go for those shorts type ones that sit below it?

a friend of mine who's in to homeopathy suggested arnica too binty - the cream form yeah? did you just wash round your stitches with water and soap like Nikki suggested? was your surgery keyhole binty?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i got some that come above belly button, so HUGE    you could try the ones just under but i guess if your tummy is swollen they may roll down you with me and dig in low?  what do you think Binty?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

so you can actually have clothes over your tummy button then? - i won't be in too much pain to do that? God I'm such a wuss at stuff like this! my hsg was an horrific experience - still gives me nightmares - I guess at least for this i'll be under so won't know what's going on - it's the after bit I'm starting to feel a bit   about


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he at big knickers! Not worn them for years! Love the shorts though, very comfy. Having not had a lap etc, I wouldn't know but I would go for the belly warmers I think to be on the safe side, my friend did when she had her's.

At least you'll be able to bob on here and chat to us hun.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Everyone is different hun but I found I was fine with actual clothes but like Binty wore big joggy bottoms or a big nightie for several days at home before i ventured out the house.  the key is comfort and you don't want elastic sticking in right where your incision is.  if you have big or low knickers and then say joggers with a soft loose waistband you should be ok.  its bound to be a bit   I agree with the other comment though that the more you rest and take it easy and don't rush back to cleaning etc, the quicker and easier it will be.  you'll be ok to prop up at the computer, when i first joined here last January it was only a few days past my lap, I'd got put straight on clomid and needed help!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yup - when I get home thurs you won't be able to keep me away!!     - two whole weeks of lie ins and not having to worry about work ....like who I can get to interview after budget day on Wed - budget smudget...the nearest i'll be getting to budget on Wed is budget big knicks!!

comfort it is then flower - am worrying now my joggers might be a prob as I bought my usual size - oh well i've always got dh's to fall back on - they'll be like clown's trousers on me!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got ones that come under the belly (low rise) as I couldn't stand anything over or touching but needed the big gusset ones so the towels would stay put   

I'm taking arnica tabletsas they also help with the internal brusing and hypercal cream for the scares

Must admit I still can't walk very much as it starts to hurt think I might be the biggest wuss around but can't stand doing nothing


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

You can always roll them down if you can't stand them round your belly


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if the worst comes to the worse, stay sprawled on the bed in your nickers and nothing else with the TV!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

just make sure the window cleaner doesn't turn up


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at lying there legs akimbo and the window cleaner arriving!! - mine is only about 25 years old - I'd put him off the female race for life!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blinkin' Nora - have you seen the latest on Lucy Loud's post that her positive came up a lot darker today - how scarey is that....makes you think doesn't it....does everyone else go ahead and test 'just in case' each month when af arrives, just in case it isn't the real thing? I certainly don't - but it just goes to show... it's a good thing she hadn't taken all of her clomid! god that's frightening


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Think she's going to the hospital this evening for blood test to check

I know what you mean though about testing I haven't ever bothered


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its very scary, hope she is ok.

 girls xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Back again

B3ndy   I know the cake is a little steep but it is from the shop that made Princess Di's wedding cake and they are really nice. DD will be 5. And yes she is defo testing my authority already. I told her odff last night and she laughed at me   I could of killed her. I hjust phoned her Dad and said you better get your **** home now or I am gonna blow!!!!! She is petrified of her Dad. Good job really
You will be fine after your op. Like everyone else says take it easy and dont rush to get back to normal. You will be fine hun

Hows is everyone else?

I have lost track of where we all are in our cycles   It doesnt take much to confuse me  

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

CD10 for me Sal.

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't check either but when I saw those posts I wondered about what harm the clomid could do if you were pg and didn't realise?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am right behind you(so to speak)   then Kerry CD 6 for me. 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Almost cycle buds then Sal.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It is wierd isnt it how we all end up back together eventually.

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy, I couldn't stand anything over my belly, once the dressing is removed its still a bit weepy and i'm a bit squeamish the knickers, bottoms could get stuck to the wound - quick pass me a bowl....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah Sal it is. Not "trying" this cycle though, just going with the flow. Is DH back to sort DD out yet??

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Bye flower - have a good time shopping and at the restaurant!! don't go buying too many bikinis for your hols!! 

Sal - get you - that must be a good shop - and def worth the £40 then are you having any particular kind? i can remember being a right cheeky fish to my poor mum as a kiddie - and my dad was always what put the fear of god into us... he still does!  (I'm cd 6 too - not that it matters this month!  with my big knicks and bloaty tum!!)

Nikki - i've always wondered - as you hear so many stories about girls finding out they're preggers and not realising it...makes me shudder - hope she's ok.

God Bev - that's just made me wince!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy it made you wince, you try typing it when you've got the amount of pressure on my poor belly button that i've got right now!  Blimey thought I was going to chuck there and then :0

Its nice that all you ladies have become almost cycle buddies again, you can help each other out much better....

Going home now, have a good evening everyone.

Bev xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

b3ndy DH would commit me to a mental hospital if he caught me testing after af - he would really think Im an obsessed mad women (well he does anyway) but blimey - very scarey!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

See ya Bev x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am with you there Nikki - it does sound mad  - I guess deep down you'd know whether or not the af that month was not 'usual'

 Bev - hope you and ickle bean have a good evening!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Bev


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Have a good night Bev

B3ndy  She has picked a number 5 with pink icing and my little pony on. they are really accomodating so I suppose it is worth the extra. she is being really good for me now. We have just made a curry for tea and some Thomas the Tank cakes. So I think we might be back on track. Fingers crossed for you. If you can manage a little of the old hows your father this month thats how I got caught. My one and only time naturally. So you never know. 

Kerry   DBB gone yet?? Or is she waiting for her broomstick

Flower  i have prob missed you. Dont spend to much kidda

Sarah   You still upto your eyes in it??

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

b3ndy maybe you are right.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. I agree with Sal as my dh says I've had a de-coke and full service he's just waiting for my MOT from the dr then he wants to get jiggy as soon as poss    he did say that until the cons appt he wants us to have fun and try not to think about BMS


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

bless - that sounds very cute - you must get a piccie of her with it for your photo gallery! ....how long ago was that pregnancy Sal? do you think the lap 'helped' sort things?...did they 'find' anything during it? and is that not an option again?

   at the MOT binty!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Logging off now girls. Gym and early night for me. Have a good one  

xxx

PS. Might get a bit of jiggy if City win tonight against West Ham!!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Going to log off now and try to make dh's dinner - chicken casserole and mashed spud here I come

Will catch you all tomorrow


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Have a good un Kerry    

B3ndy  It was in Nov 2004. I had a m/c in early November and they gave me a D and C and a mini Lap top check everything ou. Then I got pg before my first cycle. And we werent even trying. Sadly the same happened agin. But after the 2nd m/c I gave myself 5v months off and missed the window so to speak. The cons said that it clears away and debris(nice) and makes your hormones right. Like an MOT 

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

wow - that must have been tough going Sal, having two m/c that close together...never say never though hon! 

Must go peeps, got to get my 'overnight bag' sorted as staying over at bro's in London tomorrow so we can get to hospital in time for the 6.30am admission on Wed! just be like another day for me!!

ta ta clomid chicks - and thanks for all the top tips again.

Sarah - good luck with the driving!!

 everyone

S
xx

(p.s Kerry - Up the Hammers!! not a footy fan myself but most of my family are Hammers supporters - so feel I should be blowing some 'bubbles' tonight!!)


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

b3ndy good luck for wed honey  im sure it will be fine 

sal that must have been really hard honey  are you supposed to have time off ttc after a d&c?

binty mmm chicken cass and mashed tatties sounds good 

kerry come on city then 


nikki i posted to you on pcos thread

bev how are you feeling honey? hope you are well

hey flower / sarah how are you too?

I was at the hospital this morning, they said bleeding was prob just bleeding from the op even though i am on cd 58 today  anyway they want to wait until get test results back from the tissue sample they took  and give me time to heal from d &c before get injections. So if i get a period on my own in the next few weeks i can start gonadotrophins but if i dont get one before 19th april i will get provera to bring it on and then can start injecting around day 2 to 4. Is just a waiting game now.

hi to anyone i have missed,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52182.new.html#new

xx


----------

